# If you like me PLEASE TELL ME



## The Dude (Nov 22, 2013)

In this thread we pay tribute to the forum members we really enjoy. It could be the ones that make us laugh, make us think, who are really insightful. Please don't do people you dislike. Let's keep it fun and civil.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Nov 22, 2013)

It's nice to see how well Mourning Dove has fit into these forums. If I'm not mistaken, her first few posts involved well-intentioned necromancy of pretty bad threads (which annoyed brooklyn) but straight after that, her contributions to the forums have been great and it's almost like she's always been here. So kudos to you, Mourning Dove!


----------



## Zim (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm going to forget some people but that's only because I like most of the people on this board. So here goes in no particular order:

You, Marvin, Holdek, Dr. Cuddlebug, Melchet, Catparty, Applecat, FemboiBunny, Surtur, Metasync, revengeofphil, Fibonacci, Christ-ian, Rio, Katsukitty, Thetan, Judge Holden, Hunger Mythos. 

There are others who I'm sure have slipped my mind and I like you all for a variety of reasons.  

Also mandatory "at least 18 more people then Cwc talks to" joke.


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 22, 2013)

_You, PrimeCutDiggityDog, CatParty, The Dude, Champthom, NoDarkies, Flossman, Holdek, Surtur, MauvmanShuffleboard, brooklynbailiff, Male and Hulk Hogan_ 
BlueberryRagamuffin, jcrowley1985, Lady Gaga, punchabunch, Mew, paintingatree, Osfos, The Tape Collector, Chitoryu12, urfuckingdaddy and NEET


----------



## Watcher (Nov 22, 2013)

Mourning Dove's pretty nice, I really liked talking with her about birds. I like RevengeofPhil for her drawings and unique perspectives on shellfish and unconventional pets, exball because he has a good 15 year old perspective on things, Applecat because it's Applecat, Katsukitty mostly because he seems like the most normal crossdresser I've had the pleasure of talking with, Hunger Mythos because she always acts so innocent in chat, Null because of how he's an alright conversationalist, TastyWB because he seemingly comes out of nowhere to say something amusing and Holodek because... smug Chris.

And last but not least the Dude, for his white Russians.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Nov 22, 2013)

paintingatree, Rika--------------------->everyone else


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 22, 2013)

You're all huge nerds, and I don't like huge nerds, so that means I'm going to beat you all up and take your lunch money.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Nov 22, 2013)

Darky said:
			
		

> You're all huge nerds, and I don't like huge nerds, so that means I'm going to beat you all up and take your lunch money.



[youtube]43GChXc6RVY[/youtube]


----------



## CatParty (Nov 22, 2013)

[youtube]7a_sx3ozoXI[/youtube]


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 22, 2013)

I think you're all a pack of wankers, except the Australians.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 22, 2013)

Foulmouth said:
			
		

> I think you're all a pack of wankers, except the Australians.



They have internet in Australia? Is it made from bamboo and bones of weirdo animals?


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 22, 2013)

Probably Chris'Dog'sPissStain.


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 22, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Foulmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, Wombats on treadmills and old cans of VB.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Nov 22, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Foulmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering how slow internet can get over here, it might as well be made out of kangaroo skulls.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 22, 2013)

People have already said nice things about Mourning Dove, and I agree.

I think The Dude is pretty cool.

I like logging on and seeing that Holdek voted for one of my posts, so he's pretty cool.

Not to be a brown noser, but I think most of the admins, global mods and mods are pretty cool and generally do a good job being manajerks for the forum.

Really, there are only a couple of people that rub me the wrong way and grind my gears, so there are way too many people for me to list.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 22, 2013)

all y'all are great and help me keep my sanity at work


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Apparently nobody likes me, ergo I'm not obligated to like anyone here.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 22, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Apparently nobody likes me, ergo I'm not obligated to like anyone here.



I like you. You're one of the mods I like.


----------



## spaps (Nov 22, 2013)

I furiously fap to pictures of Compy at night.

But seriously, I like almost everyone on this forum. There's maybe two users I don't like. You're all really awesome people, and it's been a pleasure posting with you all. Even if most of you want to see me strangled, have my limbs cut off, then get fucked by an angry tentacle god.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 22, 2013)

What, no one telling me how awesome I am?! For shame, people! It was Basically Promised!

But seriously, I like most of the people here. You all have very interesting opinions, experiences and interests in a lot of stuff. Reading about them is really insightful.

i hate compy though, he's stooped and mean, i hope he gets banned soon DIE COMPY


----------



## The Knife (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm still semi-noob, so I don't know as many people as I would like, but everyone here tends to be amazingly insightful and cool and nice.  I like Applecat and Male and a bunch of the folks in the mini-chat, and Lady Hooligan, who doesn't turn up half as often as she should.  And I crack up at Catparty's totally blunt unfiltered one-line summations of any issue that comes up in a thread.


----------



## hellbound (Nov 22, 2013)

The Dude, you're pretty awesome. So is Hulk Hogan (only gimmick poster I really like). Cyan, Marvin, and whatever ABL's forum name is (can't remember right now...) are pure excellence at the very least for their role in christory.


----------



## Saney (Nov 22, 2013)

No love for Saney? For shame.

Anyway, the vast majority of you guys are pretty awesome. I can count the people I don't like on one hand (and half of them hasn't posted here in a while). Hitler makes awesome smilies, Hunger Mythos posts adorable gifs, Spaps and Dork of Ages are pretty good kids, Himawari is a really nice person and CatParty is...CatParty, enough said. Now, if only Judge Holden could get over his irrational hatred of the Star Wars EU...


----------



## applecat (Nov 22, 2013)

You guys are almost making me feel bad for throwing pennies at you and saying "SONIC IS DEAD," but not quite.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Nov 22, 2013)

I love you all like how Chris loves his fuck dolls.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 22, 2013)

Salto said:
			
		

> I love you all like how Chris loves his fuck dolls.



Filthy, sticky, and punctured?


----------



## c-no (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking at members of the forum I like to give a shout-out to is a bit hard since I don't  really know anyone but I can speak of a few to give a shout out to.

Saney: For speaking of an internet group known as love-shys and being a slayer of love-shys.

Judge Holden: One reason is due to pigs (don't even know why   )

Hunger Mythos: Pics and Gifs posted.

Hulk Hogan: Don't read much of his post but when I do, it's always   

You know what, I'm just going to say this: You guys are cool. The only ones that aren't are those who have been banned shut as shutupman and punchabunch for harassment.

Also 2000th post!!!! My heart level kinda feels like its at   now that I reached "Loyal Fan"


----------



## The Dude (Nov 22, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> Looking at members of the forum I like to give a shout-out to is a bit hard since I don't  really know anyone but I can speak of a few to give a shout out to.
> 
> Saney: For speaking of an internet group known as love-shys and being a slayer of love-shys.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the double millennial club!


----------



## c-no (Nov 22, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks The Dude. Now I have a title for making 2000 post. Now I join what is (or was) the Elite Four (of Loyal Fans that only have the Loyal Fans title).


----------



## Bob's Fries (Nov 22, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Salto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That went differently in my mind.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 22, 2013)

I love football
I like talking about it
I like CatParty and Pine Tar for keeping the thread alive.

I too like mourning dove, and the dude. 
I may also have a favorite mod, but I'm not telling


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Nov 22, 2013)

All of the people who added me on Steam and especially Dr. Cuddlebug, who despite being a heathen atheist still attempted to do a livestream with me.

Niachu because she's my one true love.

Hunter because he's the guy I'll go to if I ever catch the Gays.

C-NO because he showed me that some bronies are okay and he gave me Terminator Future Shock.

The Dude because he reminds me of Penn Jillette (libertarian scum).

Katsukitty for not being afraid to be himself... uh... herself.

Compy because he didn't bann.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 22, 2013)

This is the huggingest Hugbox of all hugboxes, and I love it. It's great how well I fit into here despite only being here for two months.

I love you all too, and the only people I actually don't like have had their usernames turned pink. (Except MauvemanShuffleboard and Bgheff)


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 22, 2013)

THREAD GIVE LOVE!!!!


----------



## champthom (Nov 22, 2013)

I think Champthom is a pretty awesome guy. 

Seriously, I don't play favorites but you're all great.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 22, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> I love football
> I like talking about it
> I like CatParty and Pine Tar for keeping the thread alive.
> 
> ...




It's easy to talk about football when your team is a Super Bowl contender. Either way, it's beats last year.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 22, 2013)

Pine Tar said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the giants make the playoffs imma blow that thread up


----------



## CatParty (Nov 22, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Pine Tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jets


----------



## c-no (Nov 22, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> All of the people who added me on Steam and especially Dr. Cuddlebug, who despite being a heathen atheist still attempted to do a livestream with me.
> 
> Niachu because she's my one true love.
> 
> ...


I don't know about showing you some bronies who are okay but then again, I think I know what bronies you might refer to. As for Future Shock, you are welcome and I hope you enjoyed playing it. Also hope you beaten it and enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## c-no (Nov 22, 2013)

If there is one thing I have to say about this forum, it is this: This is probably one of the website I visit often, this is one of the forums that I feel is worth visiting everyday, every other day, or when you have the time available. The community here, while small, is rather friendly and nice. Sure we might get a sperg or jerk every now and then but the mods and admins deal with them. When the old forum was taken down, I was rather bummed out since I did like coming here, especially after I lost some interest in browsing through the CWCki. Even though I said it in an earlier post, despite not knowing much of you guys aside from maybe a minor thing or two from the "Getting to know each other" thread, despite not really making people on the friends list, and despite not remembering all the post, you guys are great.
tl;dr I like this community, you guys are great to post with.


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 22, 2013)

If i had to pick one forum member to survive the zombie apocalypse with, it would probably be GFYS because we seem to share the same general philosophy about the issues that would be in effect in such a situation. (ie: we would most likely survive because we're both total JERKS.)

Tubular Monkey cracks me up.

(i would say Holodek and CatParty. But everyone likes Holodek and CatParty. Those are givens.)


----------



## Overcast (Nov 22, 2013)

Well I like quite a few people on this board. Like The Dude, Dr. Cuddlebug, c-no, CatParty, Pikonic, Hulk Hogan, The Tyrant, ect.

You're all awesome.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 22, 2013)

Darky said:
			
		

> You're all huge nerds, and I don't like huge nerds, so that means I'm going to beat you all up and take your lunch money.


Surprisingly okay with this.


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> I love football
> I like talking about it
> I like CatParty and Pine Tar for keeping the thread alive.
> 
> ...


I know deep down inside, you don't really want to break my legs.  

I don't exactly like playing favor-actually, I freaking love it, so here are some of the best people here in my opinion. The rest of you should be ashamed:

The Tyrant, BrooklynBailiff, Smokedaddy, revengeofphil, Stalin, Male, Niachu, HungerMythos, KatsuKitty, LiquidSquirtle, Dunsparce, and Rio.

Sorry, but the rest of you blow.  
For the love of God, don't take that too seriously


----------



## Bob's Fries (Nov 22, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   :?


----------



## c-no (Nov 22, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Sorry, but the rest of you blow.
> For the love of God, don't take that too seriously


I TAKE THAT VERY SERIOUSLY   :x    
Just kidding Hunter


----------



## Gul Ducat (Nov 22, 2013)

I really like forum user brooklynbailiff.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 22, 2013)

Gul Ducat said:
			
		

> I really like forum user brooklynbailiff.


I hear he's laid back and is okay taking a bit of guff.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Nov 22, 2013)

The only people on this board I didn't like eventually wound up with their names in pink.  Everyone here is pretty damned awesome.

In particular, I'll give a nod to CatParty, Hunter, HSMOF, Null (okay, the staff and VIPs as a group), brooklynbailiff... I mean, I like everyone, but I always make a point to read their posts.


----------



## Chris'Dog'sPissStain (Nov 22, 2013)

Gul Ducat said:
			
		

> I really like forum user brooklynbailiff.



I like him a lot too!



			
				CompyRex said:
			
		

> Probably Chris'Dog'sPissStain.



Hey! Thanks pally!


----------



## Bob's Fries (Nov 22, 2013)

Dude is cool. Same with the rest of staff. And everyone.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 22, 2013)

Brooklyn knows how I feel about him. 

--

I have only one person on my ignore list, that says a lot considering how many people are here.


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (Nov 22, 2013)

I enjoy chatting with Compy and BrooklynBailiff. The Dude's security stories were good reading. There's not really anyone here I dislike.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone who did not mention me, well prepare for Bann to happen.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Nov 22, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Anyone who did not mention me, well prepare for Bann to happen.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 22, 2013)

I really think everyone is fantastic and this is certainly a splendid community!  I've never been part of many forums, but this one really makes feel welcomed since everyone here is pretty wonderful. I'm pretty shy when it comes to talking and all, but I thoroughly enjoy the Forums a lot and most everyone is swell! I pretty much like everyone since you're all so nice to me, haha.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 22, 2013)

[youtube]gId6nrMDmUU[/youtube]


----------



## Overcast (Nov 22, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> I really think everyone is fantastic and this is certainly a splendid community!  I've never been part of many forums, but this one really makes feel welcomed since everyone here is pretty wonderful. I'm pretty shy when it comes to talking and all, but I thoroughly enjoy the Forums a lot and most everyone is swell! I pretty much like everyone since you're all so nice to me, haha.
> http://l.yimg.com/ea/img/-/130918/corgi_193iiht-193iilr.jpg?x=450&q=80&n=1&sig=aQEn6O614i5NgMmhmaoAwQ--​



You just keep on posting those corgi pics. It's thanks to you I kinda want a corgi now.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 22, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Anyone who did not mention me, well prepare for Bann to happen.



But how can such a lovely beard bann?

Oh and slightly off topic, before I learned which forum this thread was in I thought it was about another despie Facebook status from Chris.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 22, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I won't break _your_ legs.
And honey, I'll blow any day


----------



## Surtur (Nov 22, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Surtur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My beard consumes the souls of spergs.

But you don't have to worry, you are not a sperg, just pretty dang awesome.


----------



## Saney (Nov 22, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Anyone who did not mention me, well prepare for Bann to happen.


Oh yes, and Surtur has the manliest beard I know.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 22, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Surtur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart answer.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 22, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Anyone who did not mention me, well prepare for Bann to happen.


Meh, I got no problems with Surtur.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 22, 2013)

The GLORIA AUGUSTA guy.


----------



## bradsternum (Nov 22, 2013)

This is the only forum on the webs I frequent where no one sucks. The shitty people get banned quick-fast.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 22, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> The GLORIA AUGUSTA guy.


picklepower
She once said "Pikonic loves the f outta Mary Lee Walsh" but it's cool


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 22, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surtur is gay


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 22, 2013)

Tubular MOnkey sure is tubular.

Also, anyone with a yellow name

And Holdek because of his avatar


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 22, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> I really think everyone is fantastic and this is certainly a splendid community!  I've never been part of many forums, but this one really makes feel welcomed since everyone here is pretty wonderful. I'm pretty shy when it comes to talking and all, but I thoroughly enjoy the Forums a lot and most everyone is swell! I pretty much like everyone since you're all so nice to me, haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I hate you, you damn corgi lover! I hate corgis! DIE HUNGER!
Nah, I love dogs. Any cute animal. You always give me fuzzy wuzzies by posting your animals pics and gifs


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 24, 2013)

Even though I'm still pretty new here, from what I've seen, everyone is badass. In fact, I can only think of 2 members that rub me the wrong way.

Members that stand out in my mind for rubbing me the RIGHT way (  ) would be Catparty, Tubular Monkey, Hulk Hogan, and Surtur's beard.


Oh, and CompyRex constantly causes    to occur.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 24, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Apparently nobody likes me, ergo I'm not obligated to like anyone here.



Hunter everyone depends on you to keep the shitty posts out. You're the moderator the Cwcki deserves when the shit goes down.


----------



## Null (Nov 24, 2013)

die null


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 24, 2013)

Descent isthe nicest person _evar_ I just want to nestle in between their thighs and never leave again


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 24, 2013)

Everyone here has been really nice to me since I joined and I can't honestly say I dislike anyone who isn't already banned but here are a few people that stand out; 

RevengeofPhil, because who else can you have a conversation about crustaceans with that will last three hours and leave you with tons of new knowledge? 

Male has the best avatars on the forum and is guaranteed to make me laugh on m-chat at least once

Applecat, because you can ask her for legitimate advice and get a well thought answer

PeppyMcCloud, who is a living story of perseverance it seems like

Brooklyn Bailiff 'cause it's fun to see a dumb thread closed with just a simple 'no'


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 24, 2013)

Nobody likes me.

 

Guess I better go brush off the attraction sign . . .


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 24, 2013)

Including the 4 I stated earlier, I'd like to add the following;

tobackey vapor: I too enjoy e cigarettes, I love the name and the posts too.
applecat: makes me laugh
Hitler: it goes without saying
Holdek: nicest asshole here
BB: "no"
sparklemilhouse: I love the various gifs you have for avatars
Null and the mods: for successfully banning all who I didn't like.
Niachu: for having the best subfourm

And spaps, batmanvstonydanza, grandnumberofpounds, some jerk, and pretty much everyone who isn't banned.

Except The Hunter, you know what you did


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 24, 2013)

Paintingatree, he's the only one of you damn dirty knuckleheads that ever makes any sense!  :x 
Nah just kidding, you all seem pretty cool.


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Nov 24, 2013)

this is one of the harder questions to properly answer, simply because there is in a mess amount of people on this forum that I really get along with and have a lot of good conversations with.


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 24, 2013)

I like Hitler, he's a mighty creative fella. You can tell he went to art school. I think Black Sonichu is a good sport, he sorta... grows on you.   
Holdek's awesome because he used to have this smug-Chris avatar going that made everything he said hilarious. I am too lazy to name everyone but pretty much all of y'all dudes are pretty nice.   

Since I would love to meet everyone in real life, I just hope the day when Null and Melchett inevitably marry they invite everyone to their wedding.


----------



## Descent (Nov 24, 2013)

Melchett said:
			
		

> Descent isthe nicest person _evar_ I just want to nestle in between their thighs and never leave again



Melchett is the nicest Dr.Who sperg I've met


----------



## homerbeoulve (Nov 24, 2013)

No one likes me huh? 

DinkleberGGGGGG!


----------



## Male (Nov 24, 2013)

I like that one guy, the one that's not only socially awesome but cool too.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 24, 2013)

Femboi is pretty mexican. is kewl.
also Dr phil gives great advice on hermit crab care


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 24, 2013)

I like Holdek because he's free and easy with the "thanks" button.  

The Dude and Compy are always cool to talk to about our shared interests, and I always like sparklemilhouse's insights.  And Catparty is funny.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Nov 24, 2013)

I like the new Ween order, among others.


----------



## exball (Nov 25, 2013)

I like pretty much everyone because they're all so welcoming. Except Exball, fuck that guy.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 25, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> I like pretty much everyone because they're all so welcoming. Except Exball, fuck that guy.



Love the new avatar, exball.  That's the face you see before you die.  Or buy an Xbox One.  Either-or.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Nov 26, 2013)

Nobody likes me, the TRUE and HONEST Jace Connors?


----------



## c-no (Nov 26, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> Nobody likes me, the TRUE and HONEST Jace Connors?


I give my thanks to you. You are a TRUE and HONEST US marine unlike that imposter.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 26, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> Nobody likes me, the TRUE and HONEST Jace Connors?


Of course I like you! You stop that damn FAKER from destroying your image and your person. You're a pretty cool guy! And a courageous Marine too. I trust you with my life.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 26, 2013)

I want to thank A-No. 1, Alec, Marvin and Henry Bemis for being such great posters. IMHO, they make some of the highest quality posts on this forum.


----------



## Himawari (Nov 26, 2013)

I really like everyone here!!  I think the only people I haven't liked either got banned or just kind of left before they could shitpost enough for their inevitable ban.

There are a few names that come to mind but that's more because I am absolutely terrible at remembering names (I mostly identify people by their avatars STOP CHANGING THEM) and I would feel bad singling them out, because it's just that my dumb brain decided that their names were easier to remember, not that I dislike everyone else or anything. 
I JUST LOVE EVERYONE OK


----------



## The Dude (Nov 26, 2013)

I like everyone here. Aside from the occasional try-hard retard there is only one person I don't like. 

I've got may favorites here, but I pretty much get along with most people and I enjoy everyone's input.

You guys are gnarly.


----------



## Pine Tar (Nov 26, 2013)

I guess I'll start off with people like Maple, ABL and Manajerkop for coming here to interact with the fans of their work. I say this because Sonichu is the most fascinating thing about CWC to me. It's a window into his mindset like any good art is. Seeing how others interpret Chris's creations and his mindset interests me a lot. So, that's it for Sonichu.

As for specific posters, I like Alan Pardew for making the hunt for funny things Lolcows say much easier. I also like Pikonic and CatParty for being there to talk about football with me. It would be cool to have more people talk, but it's pretty good as is.

And, a final thank you to all who have exchanged friend codes with me for Pokémon X. You all have been awesome.

For those that haven't been mentioned, I just haven't gotten to really follow you yet.


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 26, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Aside from the occasional try-hard exceptional individual there is only one person I don't like.


----------



## exball (Nov 26, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I like everyone here. Aside from the occasional try-hard exceptional individual there is only one person I don't like.


 :arrow:


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 26, 2013)

I just need to repost this for the CWCki forums.


----------



## applecat (Nov 26, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I just need to repost this for the CWCki forums.



Hatoful Boyfriend was something I expected to play once for a laugh. I played every storyline and cried at the end of BBL.


----------



## Himawari (Nov 27, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I just need to repost this for the CWCki forums.


I was genuinely shocked that the card made no "love burning like a raging inferno" type jokes.

And hell yes @applecat, BBL had me sobbing over and over and over... (As well as every single time I watch this)


----------



## exball (Nov 27, 2013)

Why is the hugbox train slowing down? if you all need something to talk about, talk about how great I am


----------



## The Dude (Nov 27, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Why is the hugbox train slowing down? if you all need something to talk about, talk about how great I am



Frick you, you fricking frick!


----------



## Hyperion (Nov 27, 2013)

[youtube]j7_lSP8Vc3o[/youtube]


----------



## exball (Nov 27, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just what a frick would say.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 27, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Why is the hugbox train slowing down? if you all need something to talk about, talk about how great I am


Y-you are not nice to us males! You should be nicer to us males


----------



## The Dude (Nov 27, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fricken takes a frick to fricken know a frick. Ya big frick.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 28, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> _You, PrimeCutDiggityDog, CatParty, The Dude, Champthom, NoDarkies, Flossman, Holdek, Surtur, MauvmanShuffleboard, brooklynbailiff, Male and Hulk Hogan_




I love *everyone* who keeps it street.

OR respects the NWO.


----------



## applecat (Nov 28, 2013)

flossman said:
			
		

> I love *everyone* who keeps it street.
> 
> And respects the NWO.



I was so close to being loved. But I just couldn't do it.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 28, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> flossman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine, I'll change it to OR respects, because you must be street to respect the NWO.

applecat_respect++;


----------



## Null (Nov 28, 2013)

Lets all take a moment to appreciate KatsuKitty and his glorious abundance in Homosexuality, no doubt storing extra so that I can remain on the straight path myself. I, for one, am extremely thankful to have him around and to have him as a moderator.

Uguu.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 28, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Lets all take a moment to appreciate KatsuKitty and his glorious abundance in Homosexuality, no doubt storing extra so that I can remain on the straight path myself. I, for one, am extremely thankful to have him around and to have him as a moderator.
> 
> Uguu.



I, for one, welcome our homosexual sub-overlord.


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 28, 2013)

I like Fialovy and Dunn for being generally friendly and a cute couple. I like Hunger Mythos because she is adorable like none other. I like Phil, Flossman Katsu, and Stalin for being entertaining in skype calls. I may like Applecat if I can get to know her better, she seems all right. I like Compy because he's literally screaming right now. I like Null because die, Null. I like Hulk Hogan because I'm a true American. And finally, I like Alec Benson Leary because of Asperchu. 

Did I leave anybody out?

Edit:


			
				hellbound said:
			
		

> The Dude, you're pretty awesome. So is Hulk Hogan (only gimmick poster I really like). Cyan, Marvin, and whatever ABL's forum name is (can't remember right now...) are pure excellence at the very least for their role in christory.


I like Hellbound, now.

I also like Mourning Dove because it's not every day you see a dove posting on the forums.   (Nah, but really. I have a pet dove so I get all happy seeing one that looks like mine floating around the forums.) And Hunter for re-blogging funny shit on Tumblr.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 28, 2013)

I think Cyan is a pretty cool guy. Seh goes to the trial and doesn't afraid of autistics.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 29, 2013)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I also like Mourning Dove because it's not every day you see a dove posting on the forums.   (Nah, but really. I have a pet dove so I get all happy seeing one that looks like mine floating around the forums.) And Hunter for re-blogging funny shit on Tumblr.



It's great to see another person around here who's a fan of doves/birds! If you enjoy them that much you should play Hatoful Boyfriend! It's about dating birds in highschool, and it's where my avatar is from!


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 29, 2013)

I even love Compy, though he hates me.


----------



## tobacky_vapor (Nov 29, 2013)

Lemme try to actually come up with a decent list.

Dr. Cuddlebug -  there are a few things we have different beliefs in, but he's one of those people I can have a very good, intellectual conversation with.    He happens to be one of the most well read forumers I have come across, as well as him doing really good research.

Applecat, compyrex, male, catparty, flossman, hal9000, and   .  I love listening to this group in chat, they really are amazing to listen to on.

Cno, pikonic, Picklepower, himawari, the dude, exball, holdek,   These guys are also a pleasure to talk with in on the forums as well, I could give you a list but it would take up 10 pages.

Brooklynbalif. - after viewing spergatory he gets my vote for the final post before sending it there.

All the her mods and forumers as well.  Honestly the few I didn't like have been banned.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 29, 2013)

tobacky_vapor said:
			
		

> Lemme try to actually come up with a decent list.
> 
> Dr. Cuddlebug -  there are a few things we have different beliefs in, but he's one of those people I can have a very good, intellectual conversation with.    He happens to be one of the most well read forumers I have come across, as well as him doing really good research.
> 
> ...



I don't know much about you, but you're totally cool, too, whenever you're in chat.


----------



## Charon (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't have negative feelings for any members, but do appreciate the mods' work and the Christory contributions provided by Marvin, Cyan, Indigo, Thetan and Alec.

Also, thanks for the general lolcow forum.


----------



## Springblossom (Nov 29, 2013)

I can't think of anyone I really dislike, aside from the occasional spergs or shitposters.

I do like pretty much everyone that regularly posts in Lolcow General.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 1, 2013)

A-Stump, for his witty remarks, as well as his temporary break into A-Logging.

The Dude, for his great advice for bars and his ability to abide.

And last, but not least, Paintingatree, if it were not for you, we wouldn't be here Chris!


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Dec 1, 2013)

RogerRabbit1988 said:
			
		

> A-Stump, for his witty remarks, as well as his temporary break into A-Logging.
> 
> The Dude, for his great advice for bars and his ability to abide.
> 
> And last, but not least, Paintingatree, if it were not for you, we wouldn't be here Chris!



Dude, it's not cool to accuse people of being Chris.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 1, 2013)

Mauvman Shuffleboard said:
			
		

> RogerRabbit1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says you, Chris.


----------



## Pikonic (Dec 1, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Mauvman Shuffleboard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Chris!


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 2, 2013)

This is a bad thread to read when you're paranoid and think everyone hates you anyway. Every one of those "except a few people" and I'm like OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD.


----------



## exball (Dec 2, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> This is a bad thread to read when you're paranoid and think everyone hates you anyway. Every one of those "except a few people" and I'm like OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD.


It's okay. You don't have to hide the fact that it's me.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Dec 2, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> This is a bad thread to read when you're paranoid and think everyone hates you anyway. Every one of those "except a few people" and I'm like OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD.



I don't hate you Burning Love! Nor do I hate you, exball!


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 2, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BT 075 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why that is Marvelous! But I do have a sneaky suspicion after nine pages that at least_ someone_ must hate me.


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 2, 2013)

Satan said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's not me. You're totally street.


----------



## exball (Dec 2, 2013)

Satan said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Satan is a pretty cool guy. Eh sins like no other and don't afraid of nobody.


----------



## applecat (Dec 2, 2013)

Alright WEENS, I've been putting this off forever because it's such a long list that I'm bound to forget someone, but here goes.

Compy: He's not only my husband, he's my life partner in killing Chris. Truly our love is beyond compare.   
JULAY: There is nobody else better to talk about food, star trek, or job interviews with.
Chandler Cats: Unlike my real grandmother, I could go for a round of drinks with her.
Flossman: CHICAGO REPRESENT!
Catparty: He makes me laugh. A lot.
Holdek: He likes my posts. A lot. (also he's pretty cool)
Hunger Mythos: An all-around awesome dame. I'd love to go get a bunch of gin cocktails with her and talk about, I don't know, taxidermy or something all night.
Male: Generally a cool dude. Great taste in art and other interesting things.
FemboiBunny: He's fucking adorable and appreciates my fashion advice more than anyone else on this board.
Katsu Kitty: Does the thankless job of keeping the forum's ween in check.
Hal: He draws great pictures for us, and he's a pretty fun guy to talk to--Wait no he's NWO SCUM I HATE HIM I HATE HIM  I HATE HIM  I HATE HIM  I HATE HIM 
Mauvman: He was cooler when he was an owl, but I guess he's alright now too.
Revengeofphil: Also draws cool pictures and loves all of nature's little creatures that most of us can't bring ourselves to touch.
Mourning Dove: She's just so fucking adorable. And we both love birds.
Bungholio: He was really awesome when he starred in Eraserhead.
Tobacky_vapor: He understands the importance of BLOODY RED PANTIES
Pikonic: I make her laugh and she makes me laugh!
Picklepower: He appreciates the deliciousness of kimchi.
Bgheff: die bgheff
Cyan: She deals with Rob Bell so the rest of us don't have to.
altissimo: She deals with psychotic men so the rest of us don't have to.
exball: The only cooler 15 year old was me when I was 15.
Melchett: The only cooler 17 year old was me when I was 17.
Dr Cuddlebug: 10/10 would cuddle
The Hunter: He's okay, for DOG SCUM.
Sutur: I could get lost in that beard. Literally.
Marvin: He's a refreshingly rational source of Chris information, and I also like hearing him talk about other things.
Darky:  such metal much gameboi
Himawari: She just seems like a bright and positive person.
Golly: She's a cool chick who should come into chat more.
A-Stump: I would get drinks with this dude. Lots of drinks. Whiskey drinks!
Descent: She can sew awesome things and puts up with a technologically-disabled boyfriend.
Coffee Overdose: He carries on surprisingly good conversation for a corgi.
Zim: He carries on surprisingly good conversation for an alien invader.
The Knife: She carries on surprisingly good conversation for a knife.
Gul Ducat: Meow!   
Peppy McCloud: RIP Peppy. He taught us what love is, he taught us what sperg is.


----------



## Null (Dec 2, 2013)

Be sure to give them your skype ID while you can :^)


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 2, 2013)

Damn, I didn't get it.


----------



## exball (Dec 2, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> Alright WEENS, I've been putting this off forever because it's such a long list that I'm bound to forget someone, but here goes.
> 
> Compy: He's not only my husband, he's my life partner in killing Chris. Truly our love is beyond compare.
> JULAY: There is nobody else better to talk about food, star trek, or job interviews with.
> ...


Hmm...yeah...but anyway.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Dec 2, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> Alright WEENS, I've been putting this off forever because it's such a long list that I'm bound to forget someone, but here goes.
> 
> Compy: He's not only my husband, he's my life partner in killing Chris. Truly our love is beyond compare.
> JULAY: There is nobody else better to talk about food, star trek, or job interviews with.
> ...



I did think it was odd that she never mentioned Null in that long list...


----------



## Null (Dec 2, 2013)

not my biggest fan


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 2, 2013)

people i like

brooklyn
champ
spaps
smoke
freecell
mauv"move"man
male
catparty
hunter
henry bemis
katsu"no fun...no fun ever"kitty
niachu
hsmof
surtur
dunsparce
saney
dr zorak
holdek
thedude
judge pigfucker holdek
crazy pacer/anathame/athame/street fighter bad guy/shitposter
corgi person
other corgi person
marvin
eraserhead
flossman
liquid squirtle

if i didnt include you then that means either i forgot or kill yourself


----------



## The Dude (Dec 3, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> This is a bad thread to read when you're paranoid and think everyone hates you anyway. Every one of those "except a few people" and I'm like OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD.



My list of "likes" is too long to add everyone. You'd be on my list however.


----------



## exball (Dec 3, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> people i like
> 
> brooklyn
> champ
> ...


I'm not on the list.  Guess the bottle of Laudanum is gonna come in handy.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 3, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry exball, everyone hates me too


----------



## Mourning Dove (Dec 3, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The character in my avatar had already committed suicide so I'm good.


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 3, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> people i like
> 
> brooklyn
> champ
> ...



die compy

 you're street


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 3, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> people i like
> 
> brooklyn
> champ
> ...



  Socialization has become obsolete


----------



## The Dude (Dec 3, 2013)

Alright, so here's my attempt at a list. If I forget anyone I deeply apologize and feel free to PM me with a "Dude, I thought we were tight!" and I'll add you.

Here we go, in no particular order.

Flossman, NoDarkies, and CatParty (these three are some of my best online buddies)
Zim
exball
Picklepower
Foulmouth
Holdek
Bgheff he knows why
CalmMyTits
Compy
CWCissey (Sorry I forgot you man! Sorry!)
MourningDove
FemboiBunny (He's just so fucking adorable)
Liquid Squirtle
Revengeofphil
HungerMythos CORGIS!
Dr Cuddlebug
Fibonacci
TastyWB 2.0
Darky because Wow. So Doge. Much meme. Wow.
GrandNumberOfPounds
Thetan, Martin, and Alec for giving us da updates and because Alec added some of my ideas into Asperchu. Totally cool guy.
The Hunter because I think it'd be a blast to go put some rounds down range with him.
Dork Of Ages is pretty cool.
Hellbound is pretty damn awesome.
Saney is a God among men and a Star Wars geek like me.
Salto is my bro.
c-no 
Pikonic is one boss chick. I think she and I would be good friends IRL.
Christ-ian for many reasons, but those eyes of her's...oh man.
PvtRichardCranium rocks hard, man. 
Champthom is a champ and doesn't bullshit.
Some JERK LIKE A BOSS
scorpatious is way cool
DrChristianTroy is the bomb diggity.
ChurchOfGodBear gives the forum soul and spirit
Chris'Dog'sPissStain because most unique web handle and VIC FONTAINE!
Sparklemilhouse
Surtur is the only guy who's beard I'm jelly of.
bungholio is one awesome handsome bastard.
Hulk Hogan for teaching me what being a True American is all about
Da Pickle Monsta for his service, his insight, and because he's just a bitchin' dude to talk to.
tobacky_vapor. Vape on brother!
Satan is actually a pretty cool guy for someone who wants to steal my eternal soul.
Hitler is great.
Male
Oglooger
Himawari
KatsuKitty
Cyan is a pretty cool chicka.
Alan Pardew
Judge Holden
Dark Mirror Hole
Niachu
soIregistered
The Tyrant is great. I wish they posted more.
Mortal_Wombat because sloths and bunnies.
spaps
The Incredible Lioness
Anchuent Christory
ChandlerCats is boss
Trombonista
Kamen Rider Black
A-Stump

And Null for dedicating so much of himself to keeping this nut hatch open.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay ! Thank you Dude, someone finally likes me !
You may marry all four of my sisters.


----------



## exball (Dec 3, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Flossman, NoDarkies, and CatParty (these three are some of my best online buddies)
> Zim
> exball


Exball is near the top. I AM THE LEVEL UP KING!!!1111!!!11


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks, Dude. You're a pretty cool guy. Eh abides and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did the dove fly into a car on purpose?


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 3, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> kill yourself


brb suicide


----------



## homerbeoulve (Dec 3, 2013)

I like this community. Does it count?


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 3, 2013)

Null is great and wonderfull terrible benevolent overfiend.
All hail Null !


----------



## MY 405 (Dec 3, 2013)

The Dude thinks I'm 'boss'?!  Ahhhhhh ... now I can Abide.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 3, 2013)

[youtube]Shk8HawnCTs[/youtube]


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2013)

CWCissey said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shk8HawnCTs


I do,, since you made a Young Ones reference.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 3, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> CWCissey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY! I'm acknowledged!   

I thought the video was appropriate anyway.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 3, 2013)

[youtube]nxA0a5G6ccg[/youtube]


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxA0a5G6ccg


CatParty, are you trying to get me to like you more?
...
Because its working.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 3, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about this then Saney?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-dapSswWTQ&list=PLCBE5EEE861B41030

A complete playlist of The Trapdoor!


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2013)

CWCissey said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
YOU ARE MY FAVOURITE PERSON EVER! See, this is how you win my love, through the wonders of eighties television.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 3, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> YOU ARE MY FAVOURITE PERSON EVER! See, this is how you win my love, through the wonders of eighties television.



I also have Stoppit & Tidyup if you're interested. See how the Madchester rave culture influenced Children's TV at the time!


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Dec 3, 2013)

RogerRabbit1988 said:
			
		

> And last, but not least, Paintingatree, if it were not for you, we wouldn't be here Chris!



paintingatree isn't Chris, just a gay man obsessed with Chris.


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2013)

CWCissey said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep this up and you're just going to keep getting my approval.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh damn, I forgot to add CWCissey to my list. 

BRB: fixing this shit.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 3, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> My tribute to Spergatory. Alan Pardew and I frequent its harrowing halls all the time. Here's us in our evening best!
> http://i.imgur.com/8xXpVQY.jpg




this is now my desktop background


----------



## The Dude (Dec 3, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dildos.


----------



## c-no (Dec 3, 2013)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> I like this community. Does it count?


Yes homerbeoulve, it counts. One question though: Any shout-out to a user in particular?


----------



## Mama Luigi (Dec 3, 2013)

I just want to give a shoutout to Male for being sexy.
And to Catbug for being sexy.
And to Null for being sexy.
To heck with it, you're all sexy.


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 3, 2013)

Okay well I don't really know anyone so this is just the people I enjoy posts by the most:

The Dude
Marvin
KatsuKitty
FemboiBunny 
The Hunter
Thetan 
Null
Picklepower (mainly for the name and avatar, tbh)
CWCissey (again for the avatar)
Rio
CatParty

It's skewed a bit towards t3h gayz but not too much, I think.


----------



## exball (Dec 3, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Okay well I don't really know anyone so this is just the people I enjoy posts by the most:
> 
> The Dude
> Marvin
> ...


None for Exball? So many prickly wicklies.


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 3, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey nobody's listed me either


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 3, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> CWCissey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pbIriBC60U&list=PL6420108E0BB57B82


----------



## The I Scream Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Slippin right under the radar


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 3, 2013)

applecat said:
			
		

> Bungholio: He was really awesome when he starred in Eraserhead.



She was really awesome when she starred in "Erased From The Forum".


----------



## Saney (Dec 3, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> applecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









OOOOH!


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Dec 3, 2013)

The only people I care about are my brothers from the New Ween Order, Male, Brooks, Floss, Bung, Mauv, CatParty and Hunter Mythos. The rest of you are just non-weening scum who deserve to die, specially the members from Team Cat, Melchett, Compy, Applecat, Katsu and The Hunter. If you see any of those losers tell them how much cooler the NWO is.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Dec 3, 2013)

TheIceCreamMan said:
			
		

> Slippin right under the radar



Sorry, dude.  You are awesome too and I'm sorry I neglected to mention you earlier.  I'm sometimes retarded.

And still no love for me?  *heartache* UUGGGHH


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Dec 4, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> applecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 4, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> applecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]cR2heLZ77aw[/youtube]


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 4, 2013)

hal9000 said:
			
		

> The only people I care about are my brothers from the New Ween Order, Male, Brooks, Floss, Bung, Mauv, CatParty and Hunter Mythos. The rest of you are just non-weening scum who deserve to die, specially the members from Team Cat, Melchett, Compy, Applecat, Katsu and The Hunter. If you see any of those losers tell them how much cooler the NWO is.



they ain't street, I tell you what


----------



## Stuff and Things (Dec 4, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Okay well I don't really know anyone so this is just the people I enjoy posts by the most:
> 
> The Dude
> Marvin
> ...



You mentioned me! and so did the dude!  yay


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 4, 2013)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I, too, think you are quite street. Keep it up.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 4, 2013)

I think FemboiBunny is a pretty cool guy. Eh's a femboi and possibly a bunny and doesn't afraid of Chris Chan.


----------



## exball (Dec 4, 2013)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I refuse to mention you because I know you are secretly T-1000 terminator sent back in time to kill Chris.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 4, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> FemboiBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And why is that a problem?


----------



## Stuff and Things (Dec 4, 2013)

flossman said:
			
		

> FemboiBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks flossman!


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 4, 2013)

Allright, I will make a list. If you're not included, you're a JERK. DIE JERK.

Exball (we love rping as Johnny and Denny from The Room. We also play a lot of LF42 togheter. Pretty cool guy.)
Hunger Mythos (because corgis   )
FemboiBunny ( I like his avatar)
Surtur's beard ( just kidding Surtur is gay  )
Dr. Cuddlebug ( makes me remember my childhood (Zorak   ) and a really insightful poster)
A-№1 ( His posts are insightful as well)
CatParty ( no i hate catparty i hope he dies soon DIE CATPARTY. I prefer dogs and boredom anyway)
TrippinKahlua ( who is NOT sexy, his posts are a fraud. He will never change my mind. He is pathetic. Ha. Ha. Ha)
The Dude ( Abides all day long. I will be sure to pee in his rug as a sign of friendship)
Saney ( He will destroy all loveshys. He also thinks I'm cool. So he's cool   )
Alec Benson Leary ( Jivin' was the shit   )
Marvin (   and a really insightful poster.)
CompyRex ( no just kidding DIE COMPY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











)
Burning Love ( she reminds me of a song)
PvtRichardCranium ( TRUE and HONEST Jace C. Stryker)
Spaps ( seems to be pretty cool. Saints Row fan too   )


Again, if you're not included in this list, then you're a jerk. DIE JERK. ( don't take this seriously though i like all the posters here)


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I can't love any of you... BECAUSE HIGH SCHOOL!!!


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 4, 2013)

ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I can't love any of you... BECAUSE HIGH SCHOOL!!!


I THOUGHT HIGH SCHOOL WAS SOCIALLY AWESOME AND COOL


----------



## c-no (Dec 4, 2013)

My first post mentioned a few users then went to being "everyone is cool". Seeing as how some people mentioned a few more specific users than I did, I may as well throw in my 2 cents on a few more I haven't mentioned.

FemboiBunny: Don't read all of his post but a good person to chat with.
PvtRichardCranium: To be specific, his post on Xiao-Feng-Fury along with the comment he left on one of her drawings. Also wish he was in chat a bit more often.
Null: All I can say is that he likes the community and that he operates the board out of his own pocket. That alone deserves mention.
revengeofphil: The drawings, nuff said. 
Holdek: One reasons is that Holdek thanks the post of many users.

That's all the people I can mention off the top of my head.


----------



## exball (Dec 4, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> Allright, I will make a list. If you're not included, you're a JERK. DIE JERK.
> 
> Exball (we love rping as Johnny and Denny from The Room. We also play a lot of LF42 togheter. Pretty cool guy.)
> Hunger Mythos (because corgis   )
> ...


Less go hom Denny.


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 4, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> Allright, I will make a list. If you're not included, you're a JERK. DIE JERK.
> 
> ...Again, if you're not included in this list, then you're a jerk. DIE JERK.





Spoiler


----------



## Mama Luigi (Dec 4, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> Allright, I will make a list. If you're not included, you're a JERK. DIE JERK.
> 
> Exball (we love rping as Johnny and Denny from The Room. We also play a lot of LF42 togheter. Pretty cool guy.)
> Hunger Mythos (because corgis   )
> ...


I already did, thanks for making the text small so I didn't see it. I went and died for nothing, you JERK.


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 4, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> Allright, I will make a list. If you're not included, you're a JERK. DIE JERK.
> 
> Exball (we love rping as Johnny and Denny from The Room. We also play a lot of LF42 togheter. Pretty cool guy.)
> Hunger Mythos (because corgis   )
> ...


OMG I MADE A LIST ^____________________^


----------



## GV 002 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think you're all pretty cool guys.  You sperg and doesn't afraid of anything.

Seriously, you guys are all great.  I'm not as active on this forum as I was on the older one due to time constraints, but I'd like to make more of an effort to post regularly again.

I've a real soft spot for Smokedaddy.  You're a legend, mate!

The Hunter, you'll always be my Devin-Dio buddy!


----------



## exball (Dec 5, 2013)

It's okay everyone. I know that I'm everyone's favorite. With my charming wit and chiseled looks who doesn't adore and admire me? After all I look so cool and sexy.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 5, 2013)

Chanbob said:
			
		

> \The Hunter, you'll always be my Devin-Dio buddy!


    

Now I feel bad for not putting you on my list.


----------



## c-no (Dec 5, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> It's okay everyone. I know that I'm everyone's favorite. With my charming wit and chiseled looks who doesn't adore and admire me? After all I look so cool and sexy.
> http://i.imgur.com/WTqAZHX.jpg


Indeed you look so cool and sexy. The sunglasses really shows it along with that face you make. Who doesn't find exball sexy?


----------



## The Dude (Dec 5, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exball is fucking adorable. He's my buddy. Like the little brother I never had.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't find Exball sexy. In fact, I think he is a disgusting dirty JEW! DIE EXBALL.


----------



## pickleniggo (Dec 5, 2013)

It's okay guys I still love you all.


----------



## hm yeah (Dec 5, 2013)

I love anyone who is soft and fuzzy and squishy :3


----------



## Pikonic (Dec 6, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> I love anyone who is soft and fuzzy and squishy :3


DEWGOOOONG!!!! GOOOONG!!!

Dewgongs are squishy, right?


----------



## LM 697 (Dec 6, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> I love anyone who is soft and fuzzy and squishy :3


----------



## Springblossom (Dec 6, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> hm yeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, they have Thick Fat as an ability, so I guess so.


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 6, 2013)

If I never said it, Hunger Mythos is my buddy. I feel bad for her going into a coma.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 6, 2013)

flossman said:
			
		

> If I never said it, Hunger Mythos is my buddy. I feel bad for her going into a coma.


She will be missed.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## ON 190 (Dec 6, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> flossman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's back, but we just can't mention the sex professor again.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 6, 2013)

Good night, sweet mythos. You were a true Corgi hero.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 6, 2013)

flossman said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? You can't mention me anymore?


----------



## Surtur (Dec 6, 2013)

I paid a Cleric to cast true Resurrection on Hunger.


----------



## GV 002 (Dec 6, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Chanbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What list?  The hitlist?  The shitlist?  The shopping list?


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 6, 2013)

Chanbob said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice list. Now you're getting coal/bann.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 6, 2013)

Shes on the list of those who will be spared at Ragnarok.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 6, 2013)

flossman said:
			
		

> Chanbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Craigslist? Schindler's List?


----------



## The I Scream Man (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm addin Pickle Monsta to my list (he's already on it but he's on double secret awesome).


----------



## The Dude (Dec 7, 2013)

TheIceCreamMan said:
			
		

> I'm addin Pickle Monsta to my list (he's already on it but he's on double secret awesome).



Pickle Monsta is a badass and I'm glad he's my friend.


----------



## GV 002 (Dec 7, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Shes on the list of those who will be spared at Ragnarok.



Your generosity knows no bounds, Surtur.  Hopefully I won't become one of those Ragnarok hipsters who instagrams photos of the world serpent on the receiving end of the biggest electrocuted-hammer blowjob of his life with a sepia filter, or saunters around wearing a charred T-shirt saying 'I loved the Sun before Sköll ate it'.  I can only hope that I retain at least some of the redeeming qualities that allowed me to be spared in first place...well, at least right before I get naked. grab a steinfull of mead and run into battle screaming Enya songs at the top of my lungs because, in the heat of battle and the intoxicating bloodlust that comes with it, I probably won't be able to think of anything more appropriate.  Go figure.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Dec 7, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> TheIceCreamMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a beer with him this evening, he rules.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 7, 2013)

TheIceCreamMan said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky! I with I could have been there with you two and knocking back a couple of Caucasians with you.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Dec 14, 2013)

Not a single mention.  But I think you're all cool in your own ways.


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2013)

R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> Not a single mention.  But I think you're all cool in your own ways.


I thought your Seras costume was pretty good.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jan 21, 2014)

Mourning Dove is a sweetheart. Marvin's cool. The Dude's cool. Sparklemilhouse. GFYS. Piconic has some great one liners. Cat party too. Holdek. CompyRex. 

I don't dislike any of you motherfuckers except for maybe one but they mean well. Those are just the few that came to mind.



			
				exball said:
			
		

> It's okay everyone. I know that I'm everyone's favorite. With my charming wit and chiseled looks who doesn't adore and admire me? After all I look so cool and sexy.
> http://i.imgur.com/WTqAZHX.jpg




Shit how could I forget you, exball. You're easily one of my favorites here.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove is a sweetheart. Marvin's cool. The Dude's cool. Sparklemilhouse. GFYS. Piconic has some great one liners. Cat party too. Holdek. CompyRex.
> 
> *I don't dislike any of you motherfuckers except for maybe one but they mean well*. Those are just the few that came to mind.



Is it me? It's me, isn't it? Oh, God, it's me!


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jan 21, 2014)

Saney said:
			
		

> Lefty's Revenge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Saney you slay loveshys. Whats not to like about that?


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And my panic is over. Thanks, Lefty! Oh, and thanks for finding that video where Fatman call Chris a dumbass. Good work.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 23, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> Not a single mention.  But I think you're all cool in your own ways.



I dig you R.A.E.L. You make me chuckle and you seem to find me funny. You're awesome.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 24, 2014)

No mention? (yes, I'm a whiny attention whore who bitches like Chris that no one likes him   )

Haha, yeah right. As if. I learn every day in real life not many people like such a random ass talker. I can't help it though. This community is just such a great fun place to be a part of   

Plus, as someone who studies the growth of human culture, its great to see such a diverse crowd in this niche.


----------



## c-no (Jan 24, 2014)

I would like to give one specific shout out to Dr. Cuddlebug. It has to do with Steam and maybe a game or two from there.


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaltoid, Cuddleberg, catparty, among others are really cool to talk with.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Jan 24, 2014)

*You know what, I HATE ME TOO!!!*

I let myself get taunted and jeered to the max. I Called Myself a FREAK! I had my head rubbed vigerously against a rough carpet. And it left me shedding Tears of Blood. I set my ASS ON FIRE! I was given the worst wedgie of my life! I crashed full-speed into walls! I got DRENCHED in Soda, turned bad from the accident. I was piled on by a bunch of Jerkops. I led a comet into a path of my self-destruction. I was gripped by mattalic digits by my head. And I dropped myself. I had major headaches. Not to mention being BEAT UP Numerously.

Grossed Myself the FREAK OUT!

I let myself fall into an ABYSS. I ignored myself. Drew myself Stupidly. I've worn myself unconsious. And I served myself on a Silver Platter!


----------



## exball (Jan 24, 2014)

Paintingatree is a cool guy and a great friend; don't abandon him.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 24, 2014)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> *You know what, I HATE ME TOO!!!*
> 
> I let myself get taunted and jeered to the max. I Called Myself a FREAK! I had my head rubbed vigerously against a rough carpet. And it left me shedding Tears of Blood. I set my ASS ON FIRE! I was given the worst wedgie of my life! I crashed full-speed into walls! I got DRENCHED in Soda, turned bad from the accident. I was piled on by a bunch of Jerkops. I led a comet into a path of my self-destruction. I was gripped by mattalic digits by my head. And I dropped myself. I had major headaches. Not to mention being BEAT UP Numerously.
> 
> ...



Hey now, I added you to my list.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jan 24, 2014)

Christ-ian said:
			
		

> *You know what, I HATE ME TOO!!!*
> 
> I let myself get taunted and jeered to the max. I Called Myself a FREAK! I had my head rubbed vigerously against a rough carpet. And it left me shedding Tears of Blood. I set my ASS ON FIRE! I was given the worst wedgie of my life! I crashed full-speed into walls! I got DRENCHED in Soda, turned bad from the accident. I was piled on by a bunch of Jerkops. I led a comet into a path of my self-destruction. I was gripped by mattalic digits by my head. And I dropped myself. I had major headaches. Not to mention being BEAT UP Numerously.
> 
> ...


Well this is sad


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jan 24, 2014)

My peeps on the lolcow board. I love you guys. The Disneyfan01 thread is a thing of beauty thanks to you. 

caffeinated_wench, DrChristianTroy, Substrain-Seven,scorptatious,Grey,A-Stump, MysticMisty .         


Also Himawari and Altissimo, you are both so darling and sweet.


And Exball, you are beyond awesome.

(But really I love everyone here.)


----------



## The Dude (Jan 24, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:
			
		

> My peeps on the lolcow board. I love you guys. The Disneyfan01 thread is a thing of beauty thanks to you.
> 
> caffeinated_wench, DrChristianTroy, Substrain-Seven,scorptatious,Grey,A-Stump, MysticMisty .
> 
> ...



Guess I don't warrant a mention. Not Papa Bear any more.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 24, 2014)

The Dude said:
			
		

> littlebiscuits said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's OK Dude, we can be not mentioned together


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jan 24, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:
			
		

> My peeps on the lolcow board. I love you guys. The Disneyfan01 thread is a thing of beauty thanks to you.
> 
> caffeinated_wench, DrChristianTroy, Substrain-Seven,scorptatious,Grey,A-Stump, MysticMisty .
> 
> ...


D'awwwwww  I got a mention! Yaaaay!

I have yet to meet a regular on here that has given me reason to dislike them, so I guess... everyone so far. Gonna second that DisneyFan01 thread (though it's more like the Marina thread by now), too, lol.

I really enjoy talking about the fail that is Marina with you guyssss. It's nice getting to talk about badfic fail anyway. lol

Glad I could share Frozen with you, HyperMagichan!

There's also Saney. Also great to talk bad lits and bad fics!

Dat Pikonic and exball seem like pretty cool people. Same with brooklyn. Really enjoy talking with Surtur and his beard, as well as their tales of tabletop RPGs.

Male's avi is awesome. As is c-no's. Both seem like really funny people too.



			
				The Dude said:
			
		

> Guess I don't warrant a mention. Not Papa Bear any more.


Dun worri. You seem like a cool person, and your name is "The Dude." That oughta warrant a mention by default.

Sorry to anyone who wasn't explicitly mentioned.  This would get really long, as I honestly haven't met a regular I didn't like yet.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jan 24, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Dude, Oh how could I forget! You'll always be the Papa Bear here. It should be your title. 

Pikonic, Bad of me to forget you are part of the that thread too! Forgive?


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jan 24, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> No mention? (yes, I'm a whiny attention whore who bitches like Chris that no one likes him   )
> 
> Haha, yeah right. As if. I learn every day in real life not many people like such a random ass talker. I can't help it though. This community is just such a great fun place to be a part of
> 
> Plus, as someone who studies the growth of human culture, its great to see such a diverse crowd in this niche.



We were all distracted by the purple orbs. 

We like you, Kahlua. Even if I have no idea what the orbs thing is in reference to.


----------



## exball (Jan 24, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:
			
		

> TrippinKahlua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody does. It's half the fun.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 24, 2014)

Of course I forgive you littlebisciuts


----------



## Overcast (Jan 25, 2014)

Well littlebiscuit, caffeinated wench, you both went up my scale of respect by about two points thanks to that DisneyFan01 thread.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 25, 2014)

I hate everybody but Null.


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 25, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:
			
		

> The Dude, Oh how could I forget! You'll always be the *Papa Bear* here. *It should be your title*.





Spoiler









Actual picture of The Dude.


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:
			
		

> My peeps on the lolcow board. I love you guys. The Disneyfan01 thread is a thing of beauty thanks to you.
> 
> caffeinated_wench, DrChristianTroy, Substrain-Seven,scorptatious,Grey,A-Stump, MysticMisty .
> 
> ...



the point at which I feel good about being mentioned   love you too haha


----------



## The Dude (Jan 25, 2014)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> littlebiscuits said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, close enough.


----------



## exball (Jan 25, 2014)

My ego is hungry. You should all talk about how great Exball is some more.


----------



## c-no (Jan 25, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> My ego is hungry. You should all talk about how great Exball is some more.


Well I do have to say exball, you are fricken cool and stuff. How's that for sating that hungry ego of yours?


----------



## Stalin (Jan 25, 2014)

I hate every single one of you.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 25, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> My ego is hungry. You should all talk about how great Exball is some more.



Oh hai Exball. So how is your sex life.


----------



## exball (Jan 25, 2014)

Stalin said:
			
		

> I hate every single one of you.



You're not allowed to hate me. It's in your contract.


----------



## c-no (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd like to give a shout-out to caffeinated_wench. Reason for it is due to the PM conversations we had along with some post (Such as her post on the Recommended TV & Movie thread, it's related to some drama a movie had gotten from SJW's.) that she made. Also giving her a shout-out in regards to something that has been bugging me after certain drama that happened within a certain community on tumblr.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jan 27, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> I'd like to give a shout-out to caffeinated_wench. Reason for it is due to the PM conversations we had along with some post (Such as her post on the Recommended TV & Movie thread, it's related to some drama a movie had gotten from SJW's.) that she made. Also giving her a shout-out in regards to something that has been bugging me after certain drama that happened within a certain community on tumblr.


  

I think I'll give you a second mention, because these PM conversations are really insightful and enjoyable. Also your contributions to the Brony thread (that avatar, brrrrr).


Also, everyone in the DF01 thread. (Should we rename it "the Marina thread"???) Because it's nice to talk about what's wrong with her writing with other people who know writing. And all the Silver avatars, lol.


----------



## c-no (Jan 27, 2014)

caffeinated_wench said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, especially in regards to my avatar though I do feel your avatar could possibly give mine a run for its money. Also, the DF01 thread should be renamed to "the Marina thread" if the focus is on DF01's writing and OC.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Jan 27, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> My ego is hungry. You should all talk about how great Exball is some more.



Eh, I like you Exball. You're kind of funny, and I like what you do. Pretty nice, yeah.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 27, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> My ego is hungry. You should all talk about how great Exball is some more.


You're a funny guy Exball

That's why I'm going to kill you last


----------



## c-no (Jan 27, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do we know your not lying? The kill you last part I mean.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 28, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> Cuddlebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd kill you first. It would be more merciful.


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 9, 2014)

caffeinated_wench, unbovvered, CuriousBystander, and TopperHay are all pretty cool people to chat with about tartlets


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Feb 9, 2014)

I only care about my homies in the NWO. Youre with us... Or youre agaisnt us...


----------



## TopperHay (Feb 9, 2014)

I remember laughing my ass off at the funny posts on these forums back when I lurked a lot here. I'm glad I finally decided to be a bit more active because I get to unload all my silly art/DA lolcow stories. Special shoutouts to all who've posted in the "Draw horrid DA abominations" thread. You guys are awesome.  8-)


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Feb 10, 2014)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> caffeinated_wench, unbovvered, CuriousBystander, and TopperHay are all pretty cool people to chat with about tartlets


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Feb 11, 2014)

From my experiences in the chat, People like Chris-tian, A-Stump, Dormiebasne and Oglooger are particularly nice and cool people to talk to. CatParty is also pretty badass a dude, but you already know that.

And on the forums, I've said it before, but exball is a funny guy, and I have no problems inflating his ego.

And I'd like to say how much I like YOU, for reading this. Because without you, my inner egotistical attention whore just wouldn't be as appeased as it is. #


*EDIT*: Ooh yeah, Hunger Mythos and FemboiBunny area also pretty sweet too. And they totally didn't guilt trip me in anyway to add this. Still cool people, though.


----------



## Burning Love (Feb 11, 2014)

I should change my name to No Love.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 11, 2014)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> I should change my name to No Love.




Aw we love you, burning love.


----------



## Burning Love (Feb 11, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES. LIES AND SLANDER.


----------



## John Daly the Golfer (Feb 11, 2014)

I really like my good friend Male he's a good drinkin' buddy even though I never met him.

Also actor Steven Segal who told me (we're friends) that he has an account here.


----------



## Zim (Feb 12, 2014)

[youtube]Rr6Qgzw5nbU[/youtube]


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Feb 14, 2014)

More additions to my cool people list.
Crazy Pacer, caffeinated_wench, Judge Holden, Altissimo, Male, and presumably a few other people I forgot to list are all decent people to talk to, from my further Chat-room experiences.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Feb 14, 2014)

TylerRVG said:
			
		

> More additions to my cool people list.
> Crazy Pacer, caffeinated_wench, Judge Holden, Altissimo, Male, and presumably a few other people I forgot to list are all decent people to talk to, from my further Chat-room experiences.


Thank yoooou!  

Dat TylerRVG is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## exball (Feb 14, 2014)

Caffinated_wench, Littlebiscuits, the Dude, C-no, Dork of Ages, and Cuddlebug are people I really enjoy talking to.  

Also Catparty because he's Catparty.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 14, 2014)

Caffeinated_wench and Littlebiscutes are my two favorite female posters. I'd have fun hanging out with those two.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 14, 2014)

Guess I don't frequent the chat enough.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Feb 14, 2014)

Axiom's been pretty cool lately.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 14, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> Guess I don't frequent the chat enough.



There there RAEL. Here's the attention you're craving. *strokes RAEL'S hair.*


----------



## c-no (Feb 14, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> Caffinated_wench, Littlebiscuits, the Dude, C-no, Dork of Ages, and Cuddlebug are people I really enjoy talking to.
> 
> Also Catparty because he's Catparty.


So I'm a person you enjoy talking to, even though some of my avatars creeped you out and were possibly stalking your dreams? I just don't know what to say exball except thank you.


----------



## Axiom (Feb 14, 2014)

ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> Axiom's been pretty cool lately.



I   you.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Feb 14, 2014)

All of these wonderful people.
except _those_ guys

Happy Valentine's Day, kiwi forums.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 14, 2014)

Anybody that believes in Hulkamania.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 14, 2014)

Also littlebiscuits and Caffeinated_wench are both freakin' cute. Cuteness like that has to be illegal somewhere.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Feb 14, 2014)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Also littlebiscuits and Caffeinated_wench are both freakin' cute. Cuteness like that has to be illegal somewhere.


----------



## exball (Feb 14, 2014)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Also littlebiscuits and Caffeinated_wench are both freakin' cute. Cuteness like that has to be illegal somewhere.


Stop trying to add all the forum women to your harem dude.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 14, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 14, 2014)

I guess I'll give a shout out to flossman, Mauv, Hunger Mythos, Male, Stalin, Red, Katsu, Rio, Phil, Og, Cuddlebug, Liquid Squirtle and a few others I may have forgotten for being fun to hang out with and making me keep coming back here and then of course, how can I not forget the love of my life, Dun?

But yeah, lots of awesome people on here.


----------



## Pikonic (Feb 15, 2014)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Pikonic, Caffeinated_wench and Littlebiscutes are my three favorite female posters. I'd have fun hanging out with those three.


Fixed


----------



## The Dude (Feb 15, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right you are!


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 15, 2014)

there are a lot of awesome women on the forums, I must say. It's nice to have other women to hang out with and talk to with similar interests which is another thing I like about these forums.


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 15, 2014)

Munna's a new poster who's off to a great start!


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Feb 16, 2014)

Exball, The Dude, SparePearl, CuriousBystander, littlebiscuits, Descent... okay, so let's just say pretty much everyone in the MarinaDisneyFan01 thread... Mr. 0, Male, Ziltoid, Cuddlebug, and anyone else in recent memory.
They're pretty funny people. I like funny people.



It's why I'll kill them last.









Also Null, because dead Cicero and the stupid hat.


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 17, 2014)

*So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*

All of the old forums I loved to frequent are dead or dying. E-mummies or e-zombies. Hell, even *Russians* are ditching LiveJournal, a site I've hung on to for over 8 years out of sheer nostalgia and love for its system. It's got one of my favorite systems on the Internet ever. It's light and simple and easy to control, it's minimalist, and it's going away fast. ConceptArt.org, another excellent site (and the exact opposite of simple) is almost a zombie at this point. As for the old communities I used to hang around, those are mummies now and there's absolutely nothing like them that I can find.

There's fucking Tumblr, Twitter, and Facebook, where you can't really even comment without loads of bullshit, just re-post and re-post and re-post. Yeah it's light and simple, but I think it's waaay too simple. And Facebook is just fucking creepy. 'nuff said.

Maybe things have just come full circle. First it was IRL socialize, then it was be a shut in with only your computer screen to keep you warm, and now it's IRL socializing only because the Internet's a shitty hangout for the most part. and , I really sound like Chris here.

But it's given me a huge appreciation for this forum, since it's actually...existent.

I love you guys!


----------



## A-Stump (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*

This site is SOCIALLY AWESOME and COOL


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*

die


----------



## exball (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*



			
				bungholio said:
			
		

> die


----------



## Picklepower (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*

[youtube]0oOuSx3_wwc[/youtube]


----------



## extreme_misfortune (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*

Dude, tell me about it. Small internet communities are nearly extinct and it's pretty sad. The wild west days of the internet are pretty much over, now you've just got New Facebook and North Twitter and everyone's packed together like a can of virtual impersonal sardines, indistinguishable from one another simply because having your own opinion is illegal and it's a lot simpler to just repost things than think of your own thing to post.
I'm a member of a very small tight-knit community and it really feels like it completes me. I'm not even sure what kind of black magic stills keeps us all there, but regardless we all visit nearly every day, even when nobody's doing anything. Heck, one reason it's so small is because the site itself is really shitty and kind of pointless, but we're still family anyway.
Even though I don't feel too acquainted with this forum I still love it, this is a great place and all the members are really cool. I thought good forums had all but died out.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*

I've been on larger forums that have been around for 10+ years and I've been on 1000 member forums that existed for a few weeks. 

Largely because this is a small tight nit community it'll stick around. It helps its subject matter (Chris) is still for the most part active.

Every dynasty dies though. And there are still forums and communities from the 90's that're still around and active. But they'll die off eventually. Its best to focus on the good times while they last.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*



			
				exball said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> > die


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*



			
				hm yeah said:
			
		

> All of the old forums I loved to frequent are dead or dying. E-mummies or e-zombies. Hell, even *Russians* are ditching LiveJournal, a site I've hung on to for over 8 years out of sheer nostalgia and love for its system. It's got one of my favorite systems on the Internet ever. It's light and simple and easy to control, it's minimalist, and it's going away fast. ConceptArt.org, another excellent site (and the exact opposite of simple) is almost a zombie at this point. As for the old communities I used to hang around, those are mummies now and there's absolutely nothing like them that I can find.
> 
> There's fucking Tumblr, Twitter, and Facebook, where you can't really even comment without loads of bullshit, just re-post and re-post and re-post. Yeah it's light and simple, but I think it's waaay too simple. And Facebook is just fucking creepy. 'nuff said.
> 
> ...


There's already a topic for forum appreciation.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*



			
				The Hunter said:
			
		

> hm yeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually two threads. Here's the other:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2042


----------



## Null (Feb 17, 2014)

*misplaced comment with misleading title*

pedants


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: So this forum is an anomaly, huh?*



			
				extreme_misfortune said:
			
		

> Dude, tell me about it. Small internet communities are nearly extinct and it's pretty sad. The wild west days of the internet are pretty much over, now you've just got New Facebook and North Twitter and everyone's packed together like a can of virtual impersonal sardines, indistinguishable from one another simply because having your own opinion is illegal and it's a lot simpler to just repost things than think of your own thing to post.
> I'm a member of a very small tight-knit community and it really feels like it completes me. I'm not even sure what kind of black magic stills keeps us all there, but regardless we all visit nearly every day, even when nobody's doing anything. Heck, one reason it's so small is because the site itself is really shitty and kind of pointless, but we're still family anyway.
> Even though I don't feel too acquainted with this forum I still love it, this is a great place and all the members are really cool. I thought good forums had all but died out.



It's the power of the DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 17, 2014)

The power of incontinence compels you!


----------



## HandBanana (Feb 18, 2014)

So is this the thread where we share each others facebook links and become best buddies?


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone who follows Hulkamania is an enemy of the NWO


----------



## c-no (Feb 20, 2014)

hal9000 said:
			
		

> Anyone who follows Hulkamania is an enemy of the NWO


So if I liked the post of Hulk Hogan, would that make me an enemy of the NWO?


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 20, 2014)

hal9000 said:
			
		

> Anyone who follows Hulkamania is an enemy of the NWO


Anyone who doesn't embrace hulkamania is an enemy to the state, friend brother.

[youtube-player:6yl4sx87]jJfU1z5Revs[/youtube-player:6yl4sx87]


----------



## exball (Feb 22, 2014)

FemboiBunney's a pretty cool guy. Eh has a bunny for his avatar and don't afraid of nobody.


----------



## c-no (Feb 22, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> FemboiBunney's a pretty cool guy. Eh has a bunny for his avatar and don't afraid of nobody.


Not to mention he has a tazer in case weird furries come by, why else does he have that face?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 23, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> FemboiBunney's a pretty cool guy. Eh has a bunny for his avatar and don't afraid of nobody.



Femboi is freaking adorable.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you all guys    You guys are amazing.


----------



## c-no (Feb 23, 2014)

FemboiBunny said:
			
		

> Thank you all guys    You guys are amazing.


That is something we can all say about each other, provided we don't act like jerks to one another.


----------



## Zim (Feb 23, 2014)

c-no said:
			
		

> FemboiBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the level of support available here when someone has a bad day or gets depressed over something is pretty extraordinary I've noticed too.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 23, 2014)

Rumor has it that I'm the most amazing....


----------



## exball (Feb 23, 2014)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Rumor has it that I'm the most amazing....


Guess again sperg. 8-)


----------



## WiseOldBadger (Feb 23, 2014)

I am fairly new here..

So I was just wondering... am I a good contributor to the forum? What do you think of a wise, but gruff old badger?


----------



## Null (Feb 23, 2014)

WiseOldBadger said:
			
		

> I am fairly new here..
> 
> So I was just wondering... am I a good contributor to the forum? What do you think of a wise, but gruff old badger?


This is PeppyMcCloud.


----------



## exball (Feb 23, 2014)

WiseOldBadger said:
			
		

> I am fairly new here..
> 
> So I was just wondering... am I a good contributor to the forum? What do you think of a wise, but gruff old badger?


lol.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 23, 2014)

WiseOldBadger said:
			
		

> I am fairly new here..
> 
> So I was just wondering... am I a good contributor to the forum? What do you think of a wise, but gruff old badger?




Which alt?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 23, 2014)

WiseOldBadger said:
			
		

> I am fairly new here..
> 
> So I was just wondering... am I a good contributor to the forum? What do you think of a wise, but gruff old badger?



Fishing for feel-goods?


----------



## Pikonic (Feb 23, 2014)

The Dude said:
			
		

> WiseOldBadger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No fishing allowed!!!
That was a good post, right guys? Pikonic do good?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 23, 2014)

WiseOldBadger said:
			
		

> I am fairly new here..
> 
> So I was just wondering... am I a good contributor to the forum? What do you think of a wise, but gruff old badger?



Kid, the only thing I can tell you is learn to control your emotions as do I. Try not to go on random tangents either.

Why are you Uncle Cornelius though, you could've been Barza from Zyuranger.


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone who can hold a pencil is pre-qualified for love from me


----------



## littlebiscuits (Feb 23, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pikonic done good. Pikonic done real good.


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 23, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'll do Pik, that'll do.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 23, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good Pikonic. You get a cookie.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Feb 23, 2014)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> Anyone who can hold a pencil is pre-qualified for love from me









Where's my apreeshashun?


pic from [cwc]chris and art[/cwc]


----------



## Pikonic (Feb 24, 2014)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Very good Pikonic. You get a cookie







Thanks Dude


----------



## Axiom (Feb 24, 2014)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> Anyone who can hold a pencil is pre-qualified for love from me



Oh baby, oh baby, grip that pencil nice and tight...



Spoiler


----------



## Saney (Feb 24, 2014)

caffeinated_wench said:
			
		

> hm yeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one knows bad fics like you do...well, except for CuriousBystander.


----------



## Christ-Chan (Feb 24, 2014)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Fishing for feel-goods?


Honestly, isn't that what the _entire_ thread is for in the end?


----------



## Dr. Mario (Feb 25, 2014)

caffeinated_wench said:
			
		

> Glad I could share Frozen with you, HyperMagichan!


Glad you told me about Frozen and DisneyFan01!  

Well, there's *A-Nº1* and *Chandler Cats*, we did chatted a few moments about earthquakes and stuff. They're both great.

All Hail the Beard of *Surtur*!

Cheers to Lord Captain *Crazy Pacer*!

*Mobutu Sese Seko*, *A-Stump*, *Fishkill*, *Ziltoid*, *Male*, *exball* and the newcomer *Foof* are the best *grapes* I've ever met!

And last but not least important, I can tell that *Dormiebasne*, *Protoman*, *JeffMangum*, *brooklynbailiff* and *Descent* are nice guys indeed, even if I knew them a few weeks ago.

 such love, much feel-goods.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah fuck it, I love each and everyone of you.

Except for Peppy. Fuck Peppy.


----------



## c-no (Feb 25, 2014)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Ah fuck it, I love each and everyone of you.
> 
> Except for Peppy. Fuck Peppy.


Even me Surtur? Does that mean I can touch your glorious beard?


----------



## exball (Feb 25, 2014)

Nishizono said:
			
		

> caffeinated_wench said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top grape kek.


----------



## c-no (Apr 15, 2014)

I should of posted this before but I never did get to it: I like to give thanks to Satan for the PM conversations along with some post he made in the Shy Hard thread. If you are reading this Satan, I'm sure you know which post I'm referring to.


----------



## Colress (Apr 15, 2014)

I enjoy the presence of basically everybody. You're all fucking great. Especially you, Mythos. You're absolutely fucking fantastic.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 15, 2014)

I really enjoy talking with exball, Hunger Mythos,  c-no, Marella and other folks that I forgot the name but I still like you!

For very insightful posters, I like The Dude, Henry Bemis and A-N1 i suck at writing ordinal numbers

Overall, though, I like everyone here. You are all chill people.

now tell me you like me or you will hurt my feelings, and i will report u


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 15, 2014)

I like brooklyn"cold bold old"bailiff, applecat, catparty, bgheff, and THE!dude.

I don't like male. He's a loser and a bum and his hair is like Tommy Lee Jones' character from Under Siege.


----------



## Male (Apr 15, 2014)

I like everyone such as hunter brook applecat mythos mauv mel hal floss phil rio stalin catparty liquid fia and so on

I don't like Compy. He's an emo dinosaur fucking bitch >_<


----------



## Dr. Mario (Apr 15, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> I really enjoy talking with exball, Hunger Mythos,  c-no, Marella and other folks that I forgot the name but I still like you!
> 
> For very insightful posters, I like The Dude, Henry Bemis and A-N1 i suck at writing ordinal numbers
> 
> ...


Aw, thank you my fellow countryman. 

Also sending no-homo love to *CatParty *_(hope you're feeling better)_, *Mytoes* and a special one to *Black Sonichu*, we're still gonna hit the same shooting range someday.


----------



## Ouija Board (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think I am well known enough for anyone to know me. But, I like Hulk Hogan of course, then Mourning Dove, exball, and someone else that I can't think of the name of right now


----------



## Backwards Harvester (Apr 15, 2014)

I like everyone here.    You all seem pretty cool.  That includes TheDude.   But you don't need my approval XD.


----------



## applecat (Apr 15, 2014)

I like Chris'Dogs'Pisstain. He's my pally!


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't really met anyone on here just yet, but i haven't had any problems with anyone. Which is pretty good for a forum


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 16, 2014)

Along with all users I've mentioned in the past, I've become a fan of newer users silentprincess and Backwards Harvester.


----------



## silentprincess (Apr 16, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> Along with all users I've mentioned in the past, I've become a fan of newer users silentprincess and Backwards Harvester.



Thank you! 

I love you all on this board you have all been so friendly and inviting. I know I don't talk much, because of shyness, but I would like to thank you all.


----------



## applecat (Apr 16, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> I know I don't talk much, because of shyness, but I would like to thank you all.



Sweetie, you're called _silent_princess.


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2014)

I gotta say, I'm impressed with all the info Alan Pardew can find on Moleman. And I love Ze Red Medic's lolcow stories, they're great.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 16, 2014)

drunkenhobo , Stratochu, and TrippinKahlua.

Everybody else is lame.


----------



## Male (Apr 16, 2014)

bungholio said:


> drunkenhobo , Stratochu, and TrippinKahlua.
> 
> Everybody else is lame.


I think you are pretty cool too Nick.


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2014)

bungholio said:


> drunkenhobo , Stratochu, and TrippinKahlua.
> 
> Everybody else is lame.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 17, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love you all on this board you have all been so friendly and inviting. I know I don't talk much, because of shyness, but I would like to thank you all.



I've been enjoying your posts and you seem to enjoy mine since I get several "likes" from you almost daily. You're a pretty cool chick. The Dude abides.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 17, 2014)

I know this might sound lame, but I really can't pick, I like all you guys. I originally came here to only read about and discuss Chris and then be on my way, but I stuck around because of how great the community is.

Really, I think all you guys are awesome.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 17, 2014)

Dork Of Ages said:


> I really enjoy talking with exball, Hunger Mythos,  c-no, Marella and other folks that I forgot the name but I still like you!
> 
> For very insightful posters, I like The Dude, Henry Bemis and A-N1 i suck at writing ordinal numbers
> 
> ...



I'm "insightful"?


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 17, 2014)

Who here wants to give me a handjob ? (Yes I'm fuckin' smashed , I won't rememberit happening)


----------



## sm0t (Apr 17, 2014)

I laugh at most things Da Pickle Monsta posts mostly because I imagine the Cookie Monster saying it.


----------



## sea panther (Apr 17, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> Who here wants to give me a handjob ? (Yes I'm fuckin' smashed , I won't rememberit happening)



#goesdownsalty


----------



## CatParty (Apr 17, 2014)

i like catparty


----------



## Male (Apr 17, 2014)

CatParty said:


> i like catparty


who are you???


----------



## GV 002 (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Pikonic (Apr 17, 2014)

CatParty said:


> i like catparty


Pikonic and CatParty are pretty cool peeps.


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 17, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> Pikonic and CatParty are pretty cool peeps.


Pikonic and CatParty are my OTP, don't tell them


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 17, 2014)

and also Mr. 0


----------



## Male (Apr 17, 2014)

bungholio said:


> and also Mr. 0


even if he scared off pacer with his autism?


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 17, 2014)

Male said:


> even if he scared off pacer with his autism?



who?


----------



## Male (Apr 17, 2014)

bungholio said:


> who?


some autist


----------



## c-no (Apr 17, 2014)

Unbovvered said:


> Pikonic and CatParty are my OTP, don't tell them


They already know.


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 17, 2014)

c-no said:


> They already know.


oh shit

help how do i delete my account

Bann pl0x


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 17, 2014)

Unbovvered said:


> Bann pl0x



Sure.


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 17, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Sure.


commando sucks


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Apr 18, 2014)

You guys remember this? It's my tribute to Rio and BatsForLashes88.


----------



## exball (Apr 18, 2014)

I like Pizza.


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been having ton of fun sperging with Foulmouth in mchat. It's uncanny how we have the same spergy thoughts.


----------



## exball (Apr 19, 2014)

Unbovvered said:


> I've been having ton of fun sperging with Foulmouth in mchat. It's uncanny how we have the same spergy thoughts.


Wow, you should move to Australia and find out how they get internet there.


----------



## Foulmouth (Apr 19, 2014)

Unbovvered said:


> I've been having ton of fun sperging with Foulmouth in mchat. It's uncanny how we have the same spergy thoughts.


 
I WAS GONNA WRITE THAT !


----------



## c-no (Apr 19, 2014)

exball said:


> I like Pizza.


I like you because you said you like pizza. That deserves likes from others.


----------



## applecat (Apr 26, 2014)

Silentprincess doesn't seem to have a mean bone in her body, and that's pretty awesome!


----------



## Male (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm glad that even she knows that mr 0 is a butt


----------



## The Dude (Jun 11, 2014)

Gonna say I dig FramerGirl420's style.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 11, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Gonna say I dig FramerGirl420's style.



 

Everybody wants my lady...


----------



## Watcher (Jun 11, 2014)

Exball's a pretty cool guy
eh links me to Juno thread and isn't afraid of anything

Nah guy's pretty kek. Most everyone here is pretty cool.


----------



## Beth (Jun 12, 2014)

I haven't seen a single dislikeable person around here, because our lovely mods probably gave them the banhammer ha, but, admitedly, I have not been around for long...Hm...But...I got to say SilentPrincess is a very nice girl, so I say her. I heart you~


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jun 12, 2014)

I only respect my homies from the NWO (Die Wolfpack)


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jun 13, 2014)

1/10 you all have sharp knees and pancake boobs. Would not bang.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 13, 2014)

Aww, Silent. Everyone here loves you! You're the nicest person on this forum!


----------



## Overcast (Jun 13, 2014)

Shout out to Cuddlebug, Beth, and C-no!


----------



## The Dude (Jun 14, 2014)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> 1/10 you all have sharp knees and pancake boobs. Would not bang.



I have smooth round knees and perky boobs. Would you bang me? C'mon, there has to be someone on the forums that would ride the Dude Express given the chance.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 14, 2014)

I haven't seen my name here in a while. Are you nice folks giving me a subtle message?


----------



## BRICKS Wangler (Jun 14, 2014)

i like dude a Lot


----------



## applecat (Jun 14, 2014)

BRICKS Wangler said:


> i like dude a Lot



But BRICKS, I thought you weren't nobody's prag?


----------



## BRICKS Wangler (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> But BRICKS, I thought you weren't nobody's prag?



yo i aint Mena it like that or anything and im not a prag or a gay im just sayin that he Alright with me cause least hedoesnt yo tie me up to the bed and shit like fuckin adeabiesi or nothin you know Man?


----------



## Saney (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jun 15, 2014)

Saney said:


>


Cats are amazing creatures. They're so cuddlyyyy.

....Wait, was that meant for you?
......uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........
What a swell guy, that Saney. No one knows more about ComMandos than him. Praise be to Saney!


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 15, 2014)

Saney is a pretty cool guy eh k 
nd doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jun 15, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Gonna say I dig FramerGirl420's style.


oh.
...Oh my...


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jun 15, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:


>


We love you too.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Bgheff (Jun 15, 2014)

I like the Dude, walking on the beach at night, and ice cream.


----------



## OtterParty (Jun 15, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I have smooth round knees and perky boobs. Would you bang me? C'mon, there has to be someone on the forums that would ride the Dude Express given the chance.


I might. Bears turn me on. Would help if you kept your facial hair neat, cleaned up a bit maybe. Sausage party threesome with my boyfriend?


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't really think I am getting the amount of adoration I am entitled to in this thread. You weens should work on that.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> I don't really think I am getting the amount of adoration I am entitled to in this thread. You weens should work on that.


All hail the prettiest ween.


----------



## OtterParty (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> I don't really think I am getting the amount of adoration I am entitled to in this thread. You weens should work on that.


You're the prettiest ween. You're the Qween.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> I don't really think I am getting the amount of adoration I am entitled to in this thread. You weens should work on that.



You're a girl. That's what the Pics Thread is for.


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

Ten shares of land to Pardew and Unbovvered. Hellblazer will be sent to the salt pits.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 15, 2014)

I like autism for making the forums funny.

I also like @silentprincess , @Holdek  and @Unbovvered because I like likes.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> I don't really think I am getting the amount of adoration I am entitled to in this thread. You weens should work on that.




I sit at the alter of applecat everyday.



applecat said:


> Ten shares of land to Pardew and Unbovvered. Hellblazer will be sent to the salt pits.


----------



## hm yeah (Jun 15, 2014)

i wish topperhay would do more redraws

we need more tophats in here


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> I don't really think I am getting the amount of adoration I am entitled to in this thread. You weens should work on that.



How can I best grovel before you?


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

bungholio said:


> How can I best grovel before you?



An MS paint drawing or haiku poem proclaiming my prettiness will gain you twenty shares of land. However, if I am insufficiently pleased, it will gain you twenty years in the salt pits.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 15, 2014)

It's really not that bad down here. No fucking cats dragging their asses all over everything and shredding the curtains.


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> It's really not that bad down here. No fucking cats dragging their asses all over everything and shredding the curtains.



Do not listen to Hellblazer. He is feeling _salty_ over his punishment. (_Oh, I just kill me!_  )


----------



## CatParty (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> An MS paint drawing or haiku poem proclaiming my prettiness will gain you twenty shares of land. However, if I am insufficiently pleased, it will gain you twenty years in the salt pits.




Oh queen applecat 
Prettiest of all the weens
May applecat reign.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> Do not listen to Hellblazer. He is feeling _salty_ over his punishment. (_Oh, I just kill me!_  )



If you did, it'd be the first thing you ever did that would make me want to dedicate a post in this thread to you.


----------



## Saney (Jun 15, 2014)

Caffeinated_wench puts up with me ranting about ComMandos.

Silentprincess is the nicest person on the forums.

Trickie and _blank_ are awesome artists and I love their comics.

Dynastia's the greatest knight wizard s.layer.

And of course, applecat is the prettiest ween.


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> Oh queen applecat
> Prettiest of all the weens
> May applecat reign.







*ONE HUNDRED SHARES OF LAND TO CATPARTY AND ALL OF THE SALT THAT HELLBLAZER MINES!*


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 15, 2014)

Saney said:


> And of course, applecat is the prettiest ween.



For now...


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> For now...


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> An MS paint drawing or haiku poem proclaiming my prettiness will gain you twenty shares of land. However, if I am insufficiently pleased, it will gain you twenty years in the salt pits.



windy city girl
the sun shines bright for her ween
may she always murr


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

bungholio said:


> windy city girl
> the sun shines bright for her ween
> may she always scratch us



This pleases me. You may have half of Catparty's land.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> This pleases me. You may have half of Catparty's land.



The Queen of Ween playing stratego with our hearts.


----------



## RetardBus (Jun 15, 2014)

Mirrorman has been through a lot of bad shit, and he's still struggling with life from what I can tell, but he's a great guy underneath all of that, very intelligent too. He has a lot of interesting stories to tell as well.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> An MS paint drawing or haiku poem proclaiming my prettiness will gain you twenty shares of land. However, if I am insufficiently pleased, it will gain you twenty years in the salt pits.






Applecat - pretty
You are the prettiest ween
None compare to you


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Applecat - pretty
> You are the prettiest ween
> None compare to you












Compy gets all of the land and all of the salt pits. And Hellblazer.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 15, 2014)

I thought mine was the best


----------



## Saney (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> Compy gets all of the land and all of the salt pits. And Hellblazer.



If I beat Compy in a duel, do I get his stuff?


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I thought mine was the best



Yours actually was pretty great, so you can have Hellblazer to do with as you will.



Saney said:


> If I beat Compy in a duel, do I get his stuff?



"Beat Compy in a duel"


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 15, 2014)

Saney said:


> If I beat Compy in a duel, do I get his stuff?


 Only thing you'll get is your ass kicked.


----------



## Saney (Jun 15, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Only thing you'll get is your ass kicked.


Dynastia put me up to it.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> An MS paint drawing or haiku poem proclaiming my prettiness will gain you twenty shares of land. However, if I am insufficiently pleased, it will gain you twenty years in the salt pits.


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

Dynastia said:


>



Eeeeeehn. It is passable, but there is not enough cat or apple. You get half of Hellblazer.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 15, 2014)

applecat said:


> not enough cat or apple.


----------



## applecat (Jun 15, 2014)

Very well. You can have the entire Hellblazer and half a salt mine.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm glad Dynastia owns me now. There's bound to be times where I'm unsupervised and alone with that picture.


----------



## Pikonic (Jun 15, 2014)

I got no problems with Dormie.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm a firm believer in free-range slaveowning.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 25, 2014)

Cheers to @Foulmouth, @chimpchan, @Pinhead, @CatParty, @FramerGirl420, @Fialovy, @Dormiebasne, @Gayzee Pacer, @A-Stump, @Philly Cheese Steak, @Alan Pardew, @Ronald Raygun, @Organic Fapcup and a few more people I can't remember their names right now.
Feel yourselves hugged, you guys are the best.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 25, 2014)

Big shout-out to my boy @Sexual Stallone for knowin' tha business and givin' me da 1 2 #dale


----------



## Globe (Jul 25, 2014)

Some JERK strikes me as probably the least autistic member of this forum, and that makes him pretty swell. 

And kind of a loser at the same time.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jul 25, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> Big shout-out to my boy @Sexual Stallone for knowin' tha business and givin' me da 1 2 #dale


This nigga


----------



## ON 190 (Jul 25, 2014)

I've changed my mind and decided to hate you all. Especially @Hunger Mythos.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 25, 2014)

flossman said:


> I've changed my mind and decided to hate you all. Especially @Hunger Mythos.


----------



## c-no (Jul 25, 2014)

Shout out to @Dork Of Ages  though this may be more due to our chats in Steam. Also feel like giving one to @spaps  because of post in the Greenlight forum on how one could mod a VN.


----------



## Male (Jul 25, 2014)

I have.also.changed my mind, mythos smells like doo doo


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Jul 25, 2014)

I too have changed my mind on Mythos, she does smell like doo and is worse than Hitler.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 25, 2014)

Die Mythos.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Jul 25, 2014)

c-no said:


> Shout out to @Dork Of Ages  though this may be more due to our chats in Steam. Also feel like giving one to @spaps  because of post in the Greenlight forum on how one could mod a VN.



 t-thank u sempai 



Marella said:


> Cheers to @Foulmouth, @chimpchan, @Pinhead, @CatParty, @FramerGirl420, @Fialovy, @Dormiebasne, @Gayzee Pacer, @A-Stump, @Philly Cheese Steak, @Alan Pardew, @Ronald Raygun, @Organic Fapcup and a few more people I can't remember their names right now.
> Feel yourselves hugged, you guys are the best.



Wow, dude, you didnt even mention me. That's totes unrealistic. You are now reported. Bich.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 25, 2014)

flossman said:


> I've changed my mind and decided to hate you all. Especially @Hunger Mythos.





Male said:


> I have.also.changed my mind, mythos smells like doo doo





Leonid Brezhnev# said:


> I too have changed my mind on Mythos, she does smell like doo and is worse than Hitler.





Dynastia said:


> Die Mythos.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jul 25, 2014)

Shoot them in the FUCKING FACE Mythos!


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 25, 2014)

I think I'm pretty great


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 25, 2014)

Dr. Teem said:


> I think I'm pretty great


You are, here have a drink. It's on the house! 



Dork Of Ages said:


> Wow, dude, you didnt even mention me. That's totes unrealistic. You are now reported. Bich.


You want even more? If I'll give you a second shoutout, I have to give another to @Hunger Mythos too. Kisses for Mythos, hugs for Dorks.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Jul 25, 2014)

Dr. Teem said:


> I think I'm pretty great


I think I am also pretty great. PRESS 1 FOR DORK OF AGES!!!!111


----------



## Ariel (Jul 25, 2014)

Marella said:


> Cheers to @Foulmouth, @chimpchan, @Pinhead, @CatParty, @FramerGirl420, @Fialovy, @Dormiebasne, @Gayzee Pacer, @A-Stump, @Philly Cheese Steak, @Alan Pardew, @Ronald Raygun, @Organic Fapcup and a few more people I can't remember their names right now.
> Feel yourselves hugged, you guys are the best.


I L Y


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Jul 25, 2014)

Marella said:


> You are, here have a drink. It's on the house!
> 
> 
> You want even more? If I'll give you a second shoutout, I have to give another to @Hunger Mythos too. Kisses for Mythos, hugs for Dorks.


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2014)

Marella said:


> Cheers to @Foulmouth, @chimpchan, @Pinhead, @CatParty, @FramerGirl420, @Fialovy, @Dormiebasne, @Gayzee Pacer, @A-Stump, @Philly Cheese Steak, @Alan Pardew, @Ronald Raygun, @Organic Fapcup and a few more people I can't remember their names right now.
> Feel yourselves hugged, you guys are the best.


----------



## Pinhead (Jul 25, 2014)

Marella said:


> Cheers to @Foulmouth, @chimpchan, @Pinhead, @CatParty, @FramerGirl420, @Fialovy, @Dormiebasne, @Gayzee Pacer, @A-Stump, @Philly Cheese Steak, @Alan Pardew, @Ronald Raygun, @Organic Fapcup and a few more people I can't remember their names right now.
> Feel yourselves hugged, you guys are the best.



I just noticed this. Consider yourself recipro-hugged! :3

@Saney  You know I like you. Didn't you see me staring through your windows? <3


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 25, 2014)

Saney said:


>


Oh c'mon! Cheers and beers to my favorite Manajerks: @Saney, @Surtur and @KatsuKitty.


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2014)

Pinhead said:


> I just noticed this. Consider yourself recipro-hugged! :3
> 
> @Saney  You know I like you. Didn't you see me staring through your windows? <3



I thought that was a bunyip...



Marella said:


> Oh c'mon! Cheers and beers to my favorite Manajerks: @Saney, @Surtur and @KatsuKitty.





Now, who else thinks I'm great?


----------



## Pinhead (Jul 25, 2014)

Saney said:


> I thought that was a bunyip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It WAS a Bunyip.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 25, 2014)

Saney said:


> I thought that was a bunyip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Saney is the best Australian mod & a REAL MAN TM


----------



## Saney (Jul 25, 2014)

Pinhead said:


> It WAS a Bunyip.



_You're_ a bunyip?


----------



## OtterParty (Jul 25, 2014)

Saney sent an MRA echo chamber to Spergatory. Praise Saney.


----------



## Foulmouth (Jul 25, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> I think you're all a pack of wankers, except the Australians.


 
This.


----------



## OtterParty (Jul 25, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> This.


Foulmouth-senpai, Foulmouth-senpai, am I an Australian yet? uguu


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 25, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> This.


I'm fine as a honorary Australian.


----------



## Pinhead (Jul 26, 2014)

Marella said:


> I'm fine as a honorary Australian.


We don't want you.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 26, 2014)

Pinhead said:


> We don't want you.


Speak for yourself. I'll check with @Foulmouth, the Chief Aussie.
Edit: You're too anime to tell that.


----------



## hm yeah (Jul 26, 2014)

i'm encountering a lot of aussies irl lately.

are aussies getting kicked out of australia because there are too many aussies in australia?


----------



## Foulmouth (Jul 26, 2014)

Marella said:


> Speak for yourself. I'll check with @Foulmouth, the Chief Aussie.
> Edit: You're too anime to tell that.


 
I approve Marella's Aussieness.
And Unbovvered's.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 26, 2014)

Saney said:


> _You're_ a bunyip?



He got better...


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 26, 2014)

On your anime face, @Pinhead!


----------



## Pinhead (Jul 26, 2014)

Marella said:


> On your anime face, @Pinhead!
> View attachment 4237



I don't even know what that's implying. Am I the beloved Pikachu or the neglected Raichu?


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 26, 2014)

Pinhead said:


> I don't even know what that's implying. Am I the beloved Pikachu or the neglected Raichu?


The beloved Pikachu, of course. Not by me, but yes.


----------



## Pinhead (Jul 26, 2014)

Marella said:


> The beloved Pikachu, of course. Not by me, but yes.



Thunder? I hardly know 'er!


----------



## Doctor Duke (Jul 26, 2014)

I like all you dicks esp since the only two I didn't like got banned recently


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 2, 2014)

I only like the following people: CompyRex, CatParty, Sexual Stallone, applecat.

that is all.

edit: also Strewth.

and Chandler Cats


----------



## Ariel (Aug 2, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I only like the following people: CompyRex, CatParty, Sexual Stallone, applecat.
> 
> that is all.


I hate you


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 2, 2014)

I have many feelings about many of you.


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 2, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I only like the following people: CompyRex, CatParty, Sexual Stallone, applecat.
> 
> that is all.


 
Cunt.


----------



## Strewth (Aug 2, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I only like the following people: CompyRex, CatParty, Sexual Stallone, applecat.
> 
> that is all.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 2, 2014)

Strewth said:


>


I like you!


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 2, 2014)

Strewth said:


>



Sorry. Fixed


----------



## Strewth (Aug 2, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Sorry. Fixed


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Aug 2, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I only like the following people: CompyRex, CatParty, Sexual Stallone, applecat.
> 
> that is all.
> 
> edit: also Strewth.


dabes cwcki forums circlejerk


----------



## exball (Aug 3, 2014)

"Why doesn't anyone ever circlejerk me?"


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2014)

exball said:


> "Why doesn't anyone ever circlejerk me?"



Make a thread.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 3, 2014)

exball said:


> "Why doesn't anyone ever circlejerk me?"



Because you're underage.


----------



## spaps (Aug 3, 2014)

exball said:


> "Why doesn't anyone ever circlejerk me?"


Wow, you entitled brat. Nobody gives a shit about me, but do you hear me complaining? Take your neglect like a man.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2014)

I hate spaps and exball. -10000/10 would not circlejerk


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 3, 2014)

I think a lot of you are very funny.

<3 <3 To For The Internet.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 3, 2014)

Cheers to @Glaive. All hail the Grorious Nihon.


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 4, 2014)

Marella said:


> Cheers to @Glaive. All hail the Grorious Nihon.


 
You filthy whore.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 4, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> You filthy whore.


What did you say? He's my favorite Manajerk, you're always flirting with other people.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 4, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> LIES ! I am true an honest an loyal, well, I was till I saw this.


You just wanted an excuse to keep on flirting. I've got my eyes on you, old man.


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 4, 2014)

Marella said:


> What did you say? He's my favorite Manajerk, you're always flirting with other people.


 
LIES ! I am true an honest an loyal, well, I was till I saw this


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 4, 2014)

Marella said:


> You just wanted an excuse to keep on flirting. I've got my eyes on you, old man.


 
Only after you cleaned the Glaive out of them !!!
Sob


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 4, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> Only after you cleaned the Glaive out of them !!!
> Sob


Ladies and Gentrollmen, to better enjoyment of this exciting forum telenovela, please get your headsets and start listening to this:


Spoiler










Why you do this? Why _Foulmouth Augusto Campañas Arribas_? What have I done wrong? You keep telling me I'm a lying whore but you're one as well.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 4, 2014)

Marella said:


> He's my favorite Manajerk,


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 4, 2014)

CatParty said:


>


You're more than a Manajerk. Don't you start too.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Aug 4, 2014)

Y'all pretty chill.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 4, 2014)

CatParty said:


>


 You're my favourite Asset Protector


----------



## The Dude (Aug 4, 2014)

I like Queen of Tarts. She breddy dabes.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 4, 2014)

The Dude said:


> I like Queen of Tarts. She breddy dabes.



I have a penis but I like you too <3


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 5, 2014)

I like everyone who's name is purple.
He Sets Me On Fire
The Hunter
Niachu
Saney
Henry Bemis
Glaive
For they are the unsung heros of this forum! May they embrace purple and never go green!


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> I like everyone who's name is purple.
> The Hunter
> Niachu
> Saney
> ...


http://cwckiforums.com/members/he-sets-me-on-fire.44/


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 5, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> http://cwckiforums.com/members/he-sets-me-on-fire.44/


OH GOD I THOUGHT I FIXED IT BEFORE ANYONE SAW!
CURSE YOU COOOOOMMMMMPPPPYYYYY!


----------



## CatParty (Aug 6, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> OH GOD I THOUGHT I FIXED IT BEFORE ANYONE SAW!
> CURSE YOU COOOOOMMMMMPPPPYYYYY!


----------



## Surtur (Aug 6, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> I like everyone who's name is purple.
> He Sets Me On Fire
> The Hunter
> Niachu
> ...



bann


----------



## soIregistered (Aug 8, 2014)

PaintingATree
WoggleBugLover
TheGoldenKnight

You know, the usual suspects.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm a fan of SmokeDaddy, anyone who made a game as great as MW2 is hawt in my eyes. 

And Surtur, I enjoy his RPG threads and I don't care that your gay. Your still ok in my book.


----------



## hm yeah (Aug 8, 2014)

wogglebuttlover is mai waifu


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 10, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I only like the following people: CompyRex, CatParty, Sexual Stallone, applecat.
> 
> that is all.
> 
> ...



updated again.


----------



## applecat (Aug 10, 2014)

This is my 1000th post. I like myself!


----------



## The Dude (Aug 11, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> I like everyone who's name is purple.
> He Sets Me On Fire
> The Hunter
> Niachu
> ...



TFW No Purple Name.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 10, 2014)

A moment ago - Dynastia: 
@ *chimpchan*, i'm going through the 'if you like me please tell me' thread and reporting every single post you made that doesn't directly mention me. THERE ARE WAY TOO MANY.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 10, 2014)

Reported.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 10, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> Reported.


Your name was in my post!


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 10, 2014)

Reported for _not liking me enough_.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm now going to bann everyone who did not mention me.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sutur is clean-shaven and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 10, 2014)

Dynastia said:


> Sutur is clean-shaven and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## c-no (Nov 11, 2014)

Surtur said:


> I'm now going to bann everyone who did not mention me.


Please Surtur, don't ban me, I just mentioned your name.


----------



## Metal Sink (Nov 11, 2014)

copypaste, Rio, Alan Pardew, Marvin, Oglooger, Null and KatsuKitty are all the ones that I can list from the top of my head.

However, my absolute favourite posters are SammyOfMobius, punchabunch, ParkourDude91, Kyoosand, TheGoldenKnight, ryanshy47, Connor, PvtRichardCranium, Xalver, PeppyMccloud, homerbeoulve, paintingatree... pretty much anyone who's ever had a thread belonging in Spergatory.


----------



## Afinepickle (Nov 11, 2014)

The Knife, littlebiscuits, Trickie, Blank, Pikonic, Smutley and Randall Fragg all spring to mind as posters I particularly enjoy.

Also I find Sanic pretty darn hilarious so they get a mention as well.


----------



## applecat (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm going to give @Trickie a shout-out for making awesome comics and also @Sanic for being the too-rare new member who's actually fun.


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 11, 2014)

I like black people.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 12, 2014)

Shout out to @LordDarkrai and everyone else posting in the Coping Thread. : )


----------



## LordDarkrai (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm making a shout out to @KingofManga420 for the awesome matches in Smash Bros. I will also gave a shout out to MylarBalloonFan, TheGoldenKnight, and Iconoclast for giving me a lot of think about.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 13, 2014)

Metasync said:


> copypaste, Rio, Alan Pardew, Marvin, Oglooger, Null and KatsuKitty are all the ones that I can list from the top of my head.
> 
> However, my absolute favourite posters are SammyOfMobius, punchabunch, ParkourDude91, Kyoosand, TheGoldenKnight, ryanshy47, Connor, PvtRichardCranium, Xalver, PeppyMccloud, homerbeoulve, paintingatree... pretty much anyone who's ever had a thread belonging in Spergatory.





Afinepickle said:


> The Knife, littlebiscuits, Trickie, Blank, Pikonic, Smutley and Randall Fragg all spring to mind as posters I particularly enjoy.
> 
> Also I find Sanic pretty darn hilarious so they get a mention as well.





drtoboggan said:


> I like black people.





scorptatious said:


> Shout out to @LordDarkrai and everyone else posting in the Coping Thread. : )





LordDarkrai said:


> I'm making a shout out to @KingofManga420 for the awesome matches in Smash Bros. I will also gave a shout out to MylarBalloonFan, TheGoldenKnight, and Iconoclast for giving me a lot of think about.





Spoiler


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a brand new list of people I like.

Catparty, for tolerating me.

The Dude (again) for abiding

Hunger Mythos, for introducing me to corgis.

And, our lord and savior, Cowlick.


----------



## Male (Nov 13, 2014)

after reviewing this thread I have come to a realization that The Dude needs a hug
and I will be the one that will supply him







come here you

EDIT:
Surtur can watch


----------



## Surtur (Nov 13, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> I have a brand new list of people I like.
> 
> Catparty, for tolerating me.
> 
> ...





Spoiler













Male said:


> after reviewing this thread I have come to a realization that The Dude needs a hug
> and I will be the one that will supply him
> 
> 
> ...


Smart.


----------



## Metal Sink (Nov 13, 2014)

Surtur said:


> Spoiler


*Revised List:*
Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur and Surtur are all the ones that I can list from the top of my head.

However, my absolute favourite posters are Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur, Surtur... pretty much anyone who's ever had a thread belonging in Spergatory.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 14, 2014)

Male said:


> after reviewing this thread I have come to a realization that The Dude needs a hug
> and I will be the one that will supply him
> 
> 
> ...



I get to be top.


----------



## Sanic (Nov 19, 2014)

This is a shout out to the following:

@Philly Cheese Steak 
@Waifu 
@Miraak 
@The Knife 
@The Knife's Husbando 
@six.four.systems 

The Spyro stream/Skype call was super fun. Hope we can all do it again sometime.


----------



## applecat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going to give a big shout-out to

@CatParty
@FramerGirl420
@rocket 
@Judge Holden
@Joey Jo-Jo Junior
@DeagleBoipussy420
@Strelok
@Clown Doll
@Rio
@Liquid Squirtle
@Sanic
@The Knife
@The Knife's Husbando
@Miraak
@Hunger Mythos
@Mauvman Shuffleboard
@Ronald Gaygun
@KatsuKitty
@Dynastia
@Absinthe
@Darky
@Satan

And all the other great chat regulars who keep me sane during the work day.


----------



## Sanic (Nov 20, 2014)

Next shout out to the new people I met yesterday in Skype.

@Liquid Squirtle 
@Descent 
@FramerGirl420 
@applecat 
@Oglooger 

Also to all those from 2 nights ago who joined in yesterdays. Another high as hell fun time.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Dec 6, 2014)

I like to give a shout out to @John Titor for mentioning a manga I got into. I was looking through the weeabo thread and I saw Titor's post about With the Light. I ended getting the first manga and loved it. Its the best piece of anything autism related I read so far. Thanks.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 7, 2015)

I want to add @drtoboggan @Dr. Meme @RogerRabbit1988 @Frank Rizzo @LightningStrikes @scorptatious And @The Joker to my list.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 7, 2015)

The Dude said:


> I want to add @drtoboggan @Dr. Meme @RogerRabbit1988 @Frank Rizzo @LightningStrikes @scorptatious And @The Joker to my list.



Much appreciated Dude.


----------



## 4Macie (Jan 7, 2015)

I love @4Macie but don't let her know....it'll be our secret.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 8, 2015)

The Dude said:


> I want to add @drtoboggan @Dr. Meme @RogerRabbit1988 @Frank Rizzo @LightningStrikes @scorptatious And @The Joker to my list.


Excellent!


----------



## Watcher (Jan 8, 2015)

@Clown Doll is pretty cool


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 8, 2015)

@The Dude is too awesome to be gangsta. He's gangster. You can tell by how he holds his gat.


----------



## LightningStrikes (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd stand with @The Dude, against the zombie hoard.


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 9, 2015)

I like Anthrallica


----------



## Waifu (Jan 9, 2015)

@Cute Anime Girl is not _completely _a faggot


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 9, 2015)

Waifu said:


> @Cute Anime Girl is not _completely _a faggot


----------



## Pine Tar (Jan 9, 2015)

I'll give a shout-out to everyone who watched my autistic robot stream:

@TheAmazingAxolotl
@DeagleBoipussy420
@Glaive
@Fialovy
@Karen
@Marella
@Sanic
@Protoman 
That's all I can think of right now, but there were probably more people.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jan 9, 2015)

HSMOF deserves praise.  I miss the long form analysis he had back in the Yuku days.


----------



## Blueberry (Jan 9, 2015)

HSMOF
Rocket
Tubular Monkey

I like them, want to meet their dads.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm giving a shout-out to everyone posting in the Conner thread. Excellent job on calling out his bullshit. @Smutley you deserve a medal for going deep into his posts on WrongPlanet. It reveals a lot about him and WP.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 12, 2015)

I still hate each and every one of you.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 12, 2015)

Surtur said:


> I still hate each and every one of you.



Beards make you surly and cantankerous.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 12, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Beards make you surly and cantankerous.


I brood better than anyone here.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 12, 2015)

@Valiant is dabes new member


----------



## Olhelm (Feb 12, 2015)

@Ultimate Grisby is a member I've had many good conversations with in my short time here, as well as @Mourning Dove. And I, of course, have to call out @Oglooger, who brought me here in the first place.

Hopefully I won't cause too many issues further down the line.

EDIT 1: Also @applecat and @Clown Doll .


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 12, 2015)

Wolfenmaus said:


> @Ultimate Grisby is a member I've had many good conversations with in my short time here, as well as @Mourning Dove. And I, of course, have to call out @Oglooger, who brought me here in the first place.
> 
> Hopefully I won't cause too many issues further down the line.


You're a Butt.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Feb 13, 2015)

@Wolfenmaus I enjoy your insights on creepypastas and its fandom in the creepypasta thread in lolcow! I miss that thread. I should lurk back over there some time. But there's only so much discussion about how teenaged girls are insane for crushing over serial killer Marty Stu characters, you know? And I feel like discussing good creepypastas would be going off topic...


----------



## The Dude (Feb 13, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> @Wolfenmaus I enjoy your insights on creepypastas and its fandom in the creepypasta thread in lolcow! I miss that thread. I should lurk back over there some time. But there's only so much discussion about how teenaged girls are insane for crushing over serial killer Marty Stu characters, you know? And I feel like discussing good creepypastas would be going off topic...



Why don't you make a thread specifically about creepypasta and not discuss the crackpots in the fandom?


----------



## Mourning Dove (Feb 13, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Why don't you make a thread specifically about creepypasta and not discuss the crackpots in the fandom?



A creepypasta thread actually does exist somewhere in Off Topic, actually. I should search for it and revive it.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 13, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> A creepypasta thread actually does exist somewhere in Off Topic, actually. I should search for it and revive it.



Go, Mourning Dove! Go out and necro to the extreme!


----------



## Olhelm (Feb 14, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> A creepypasta thread actually does exist somewhere in Off Topic, actually. I should search for it and revive it.


Let me know when you do. I have many stories to share.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 14, 2015)

@Mmm....GoesDownSalty


----------



## JP 307 (Feb 14, 2015)

what a perfect thread for today


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Feb 14, 2015)

I really quite like the lot of you guys.  Sometimes coming on here brightens my day up.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 14, 2015)

Queen of Tarts said:


> I really quite like the lot of you guys.  Sometimes coming on here brightens my day up.



You've become one of my favorite posters as of late. I always enjoy what you have to say.


----------



## Sigyn (Feb 14, 2015)

@Miraak is bae. So is @Loke.


----------



## Loke (Feb 14, 2015)

Surtur said:


> I brood better than anyone here.


Bro, you're the coolest mofo for showing us a picture of yourself that isn't a facade of fire. I always figured Ol' Flamer was just a little rat dog under all that. And confound you, @Sigyn for dragging me to this pit of friendship and good cheer! You know you're all that and a bag of potato chips! Special shout out to Satan, he's the best there is.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 14, 2015)

Loke said:


> Bro, you're the coolest mofo for showing us a picture of yourself that isn't a facade of fire. I always figured Ol' Flamer was just a little rat dog under all that. And confound you, @Sigyn for dragging me to this pit of friendship and good cheer! You know you're all that and a bag of potato chips! Special shout out to Satan, he's the best there is.



Um, friendly reminder,  
Rat dog is triggering and my preferred pronouns are corg/corgs/corgself


----------



## Marionette (Feb 14, 2015)

Where does the line for the @CatParty fan club begin?


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kittentits said:


> Where does the line for the @CatParty fan club begin?


Hands off my man, girlie.


----------



## Squealer (Feb 15, 2015)

We love you Connor, almost as much as you hate Molly Ringwald.


----------



## silentprincess (Feb 15, 2015)

I think you're all lovely people


----------



## Dalish (Feb 15, 2015)

Dabes users in my book are numerous but for the sake of condensing shit:

@Dormiebasne for dabes boyfrand. @BOLDYSPICY! is clever as shit. @Mr. 0 for best shekel stealer. @wagglyplacebo for cutest. @Coster for most annoying but in an okay way.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 15, 2015)

Well where do I begin:

@applecat (A standing invite to my kitchen at any time is yours).
@Chandler Cats 
@Satan (_Satan is a cool guy_).
@silentprincess (No list is complete without the queen of likes)
@Marvin 
@Meowthkip 

There is many more I really should add to this list.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Feb 15, 2015)

Miraak said:


> Dabes users in my book are numerous but for the sake of condensing shit:
> 
> @Dormiebasne for dabes boyfrand. @BOLDYSPICY! is clever as shit. @Mr. 0 for best shekel stealer. @wagglyplacebo for cutest. @Coster for most annoying but in an okay way.


 

I like you, too.


----------



## Jacquetta (Feb 16, 2015)

I seriously just joined to read the attachments but look at me now. I've been sitting here reading the forums all day while trying to shake off a chest and ear infection. There's so many really interesting, friendly people here!

But an extra shout out to @Meowthkip because she's just pretty cool in general, and also because I'm trying to catch up on the Marijan thread and maybe it's the antibiotics but every time I see her  demands for dog pics I get a huge kick out of it.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 16, 2015)

Jacquetta said:


> I seriously just joined to read the attachments but look at me now. I've been sitting here reading the forums all day while trying to shake off a chest and ear infection. There's so many really interesting, friendly people here!
> 
> But an extra shout out to @Meowthkip because she's just pretty cool in general, and also because I'm trying to catch up on the Marijan thread and maybe it's the antibiotics but every time I see her  demands for dog pics I get a huge kick out of it.



I really like dogs a lot.

@TheIceCreamMan gets a shout out for his adorable dog in his avatar and being a cool dude.

I feel like if I rattled off all the members I loved it'd be a goddamned long list. You guys are da bes.


----------



## Marionette (Feb 18, 2015)

I forgot @Meowthkip 
Followed you since TF2chan was a big thing. This is coming off kinda creepy...


----------



## 100 Whole Bepis (Feb 20, 2015)

Shoutout to @Cosmos for being one of the most eloquent people on these boards. You're amazing. 

also @Meowthkip who is as far as I'm concerned a living legend pretty much anywhere she goes.


----------



## BriarHeart (Feb 20, 2015)

Shouts to:
@Saney for slaying ALL the love-shies!
@flossman for bum-rumbling Fuckbot 5000 until his jimmies permanently rustle
@AWB-81 for being an all-around chill dude asking the smart questions
@Meowthkip for pages of incisive hilarity
@Smutley for risking his sanity in tireless archival efforts
Queen @The Knife and Prince-Regent @The Knife's Husbando for being the forum's resident Power Couple
@TheIceCreamMan for never posting a rant that I didn't want to rate "Winner"
@Cosmos and @BOLDYSPICY! for being far too awesome in the Connor thread
@Miraak for having the second-coolest Skyrim-related name (I kid, I kid)
@Cuddlebug for dropping hardcore truth LIKE A BOSS
@silentprincess for being practically perfect in every way
@CatParty for being a dick, but a funny dick

Also lots of other people that I'll likely mention later, but this has gone on long enough.  You know who you are.  Shine on, you crazy diamonds.


----------



## Saney (Feb 20, 2015)

@BriarHeart, for acknowledging how great I am.
@Cuddlebug, for knowing how to deal with Fonduman.
@flossman, for knowing how to deal with Marjan. Keep up that slayer training.
@4Macie, even though she likes cows and that makes her crazy.
@Satan, for being a Loveshy expert.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Mar 1, 2015)

I haven't done this in a bit and this thread always deserves a bump.
I'd like to press 1 to respect the following kiwis:
@CompyRex , @Hellblazer ,  @Null , @Batman VS Tony Danza ,@Saney , @Satan , @The Dude, @KingofManga420 ,  @bungholio , @Mondo Zappa @NoDarkies @THE WRITER ,@Miraak , @Dormiebasne , @Fialovy , @wagglyplacebo , @EleSigma , @Waifu , @Hunger Mythos , @Male , @Ziltoid , @brooklynbailiff @Melchett , @DeagleBoipussy420 , @Jackie Chin , @The Knife , @The Knife's Husbando , @Tavern Explorer , @Mr. 0 , @Cute Anime Girl , @Judge Holden , @Objection! , @silentprincess , @Chandler Cats , @Marella , @Dork Of Ages , @champthom @NavierStoked , @Dee , @Lil , @Glaive , @TheAmazingAxolotl , @Dean Ween , @hurrhurrhurr , @Ronald Gaygun , @Cuddlebug , @KatsuKitty , @Dr. Meme , @Leonid Brezhnev ,  @Sanic , @Clown Doll , @Philly Cheese Steak , @flossman ,    @Liquid Squirtle, @Coster 

And of course, @CatParty  my boo.


Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Stalin (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd like to take some time to talk about how great @applecat is. She's been an amazing friend to me, she's always been there for me, and she's great 10/10. I'm so glad there are people out there like her because she is truly an awesome woman who I'm glad to have met. I admire her strength, patience, serenity, and amazing artistic abilities. Also, she has good taste in restaurants. 

@Hunger Mythos @flossman @Male @The Hunter are also some of the greatest people I've met. I'm so thankful you guys are my friends.


----------



## exball (Mar 1, 2015)

FramerGirl420 said:


> I haven't done this in a bit and this thread always deserves a bump.
> I'd like to press 1 to respect the following kiwis:
> @CompyRex , @Hellblazer ,  @Null , @Batman VS Tony Danza ,@Saney , @Satan , @The Dude, @KingofManga420 ,  @bungholio , @Mondo Zappa @NoDarkies @THE WRITER ,@Miraak , @Dormiebasne , @Fialovy , @wagglyplacebo , @EleSigma , @Waifu , @Hunger Mythos , @Male , @Ziltoid , @brooklynbailiff @Melchett , @DeagleBoipussy420 , @Jackie Chin , @The Knife , @The Knife's Husbando , @Tavern Explorer , @Mr. 0 , @Cute Anime Girl , @Judge Holden , @Objection! , @silentprincess , @Chandler Cats , @Marella , @Dork Of Ages , @champthom @NavierStoked , @Dee , @Lil , @Glaive , @TheAmazingAxolotl , @Dean Ween , @hurrhurrhurr , @Ronald Gaygun , @Cuddlebug , @KatsuKitty , @Dr. Meme , @Leonid Brezhnev ,  @Sanic , @Clown Doll , @Philly Cheese Steak , @flossman ,    @Liquid Squirtle, @Coster
> 
> ...


Holy tags, Batman.


----------



## c-no (Mar 3, 2015)

One may as well go to @THE WRITER . Those that followed him should know why.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 3, 2015)

I like @For The Internet a lot for this post

He also has good taste in Street Fighter music.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Apr 5, 2015)

I haven't done this yet so here it goes! @Miraak  and @Waifu are my luvs of the forum. @LastMighty  is cool to talk to and listens to rap music I send him. @FramerGirl420 is the best woggler I've ever seen and just awesome in general. @Mauvman Shuffleboard for showing me great movies and being super cool to me. And last but not least @TheycallmeJudgmentBoy  for being a great artist and my bb.


----------



## hm yeah (May 2, 2015)

EERYBUDDY HERE

no matter how spergy or loltacular, you're all delicious kiwis!!

especially if you're a drawfag


----------



## Zeorus (May 28, 2015)

I just realized that I passed one year here last month.  This is my favorite place on the Internet and I appreciate everybody here who tolerates my pretentious and usually shitty attempts to be funny.

I don't mean to be A-Loggy.  Honest.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (May 28, 2015)

I like everyone. This is the first forum I've been a member of where you can fundamentally disagree with someone, voice that opinion and get a rational argument back in response instead of "ZOMG WTF you faggot I'm fucking right go suck your mums dick!" or similar. That requires a unique kind of community that is rare on the series of tubes.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 29, 2015)

@Marella @AN/ALR-56 and somewhat @Yawning Squirtle - Trio Coxinha ( @Organic Fapcup does not count)
@Tavern Explorer - Nug bich who likes to draw gay furry nerd porn :^) oh and has a musician wolf soul i guess
@wheat pasta  - Opressed furry womyn game developer (ya'll nugs should check out her game Mordyd's Chosen when it gets ready)
@WachtAmWeb - Bongo bich who likes gay war history
@exball - Long time faggot friend who I WILL beat in Warhammer 40k
@c-no - Kwek Kwek, motherfucker
@The Knife - RESPECT ME MAWN (also check out your PMs jeez I sent you something a week ago)
@spaps - some sperg that likes to change avatars of movies i never watched
@_blank_ - has some wacky Sonichu comic i should read again and was my Secret Santa in 2014
@Foulmouth - my cool aussie uncle RIP in peproni
@Alan Pardew - always the first to update the Banana Woo thread with her nonsensical tweets
@Oglooger - filthy mexicano (Sople un mensaje privado a las personas hablan y se colocó en el traductor de Google porque estoy follando en español)
@Tommy Wiseau - Haha, what a story Mark

@FramerGirl420 @The Dude @The Knife's Husbando @Spectator @Philly Cheese Steak @Ronald Gaygun @CatParty @Satan @Meowthkip @Judge Holden @Dr. Meme @copypaste @Hunger Mythos @Jaimas @Smutley  - People that I never really talked to or don't talk regularly who I think are alright people nevertheless, unlike the fags above you


----------



## Dr. Mario (May 29, 2015)

Dork Of Ages said:


> @Marella @AN/ALR-56 and somewhat @Yawning Squirtle - Trio Coxinha ( @Organic Fapcup does not count)


How dare you, aposto que votaria no Aécio.


----------



## Arctic (May 29, 2015)

Time to join the circlejerk!

@Dr. Meme for just being a great dude
@flossman because Cop Dog 
@Jackie Chin for his great Deagle Nation videos
@Jaimas for taking the time to write massive and hugely informative posts
@silentprincess for being nice to literally everyone
@Alan Pardew for keeping everyone updated on Gaben
@Hunger Mythos for being an amazing artist
@KingofManga420 - Deagle Nation forever
@CatParty - Champion shitposter
@Dynastia for being cynical but always right

Also why do I have the feeling that everyone on this forum but me is engaging in some kind of super secret steamy private conversation?


----------



## Queen of Tarts (May 29, 2015)

@A-Stump
@applecat 
@bungholio
@catparty
@Compy
@dollarpennypincher
@exball
@For The Internet
@Golly
@Luna
@Marella
@OBAMATRON
@Ronald Gaygun
@Sanic
@silentprincess
@SparksterSanjulo (she's disappeared though  )
@The Dude
@The Knife
@The Knife's Husbando
@Yog-Spergoth (also seems to have disappeared  )


----------



## ViolentGiant (May 29, 2015)

@Rammspieler for doing the jobs no one should have to do.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 30, 2015)

I really like everyone in  this place,everyone is nice and friendly to you,even with a language barrier,also you guys are awesome,especially the golden knight seduction,ahuviya in california,travelling to see Chris in court,etc.

Sent from my phone's crappy 3g


----------



## Abethedemon (May 30, 2015)

I pretty much like everyone here. There's a lot of intelligence put into all of our shitposts about autism.


----------



## JU 199 (Jun 3, 2015)

The president we need... just not right now

_The dark Abe_


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 3, 2015)

All of you are super excellent. 
Special thanks go to:
@CatParty- for always making me laugh.
@4Macie- For making Holden cry himself to sleep every night.
@Meowthkip- For being the bane of Tumblrcows.
@Jaimas- For informative, well-reasoned posts.
@flossman- For everything you've ever done, forever.
@Ruin- for being goddamn hilarious.
@DrChristianTroy- For swag-related reasons.
And, of course, all the lovely people I've forgot, because I'm an idiot. You people are amazing.


----------



## lolwut (Jun 9, 2015)

@Jaimas and @Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. are my two favorite posters here. I still have lacerations from the sharpness of their wit. Also @CatParty for his inspiring ability to take the piss out of anything and anyone.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jun 13, 2015)

*My faves <3*

@Holdek :  _Funniest poster, in my opinion._

@Marvin :  _I usually look at his word as the bottom line.  A ton of knowledge and experience with CWC and extremely welcoming to new and oldfags alike._

@Alec Benson Leary :  _Sempai! (read: my screen name).  No explanation needed._

@CatParty :  _Probably my favorite overall poster when taking all forums into consideration._

@Dynastia :  _2nd funniest after @Holdek._

@AnOminous :  _Knowledgeable on so many topics, brings a lot to every discussion he takes part in._

@blackie toy :  _If I could force someone to post more often, my choice would be @blackie toy.  Short, funny posts.  Very efficient._

@CWCissey :  _Someone I always agree with and usually get a good chuckle out of._

@lipitor :  _Informative, abrasive and hilarious._

@MrsFrizzle :  _Another poster of well thought out opinions._

@Chandler Cats :  _Seems to be a very kindhearted, knowledgeable Christorian._

@Hellblazer :  _My favorite mod.  Chill as fuck but still deadly with the thread locker._

@Delicious Stickmeat :_  Funny in a @CatParty / @Dynastia kind of way, which is a huge compliment.  
_
@Stud2Stud :  _Always seems to be right on the button with his opinions.  Constantly clicking "Agree" on his posts._


Edit:  Not gonna keep coming back to add on (promise!), but I just had to come back and add:

@Butta Face Lopez : _Another super funny poster.  Usually will come into a thread to make a concise, blunt and lol-inducing opinion or summary of the topic at hand._

Null : _Can't leave out our dear leader.  As the owner of KF he is more humble than most mods are from other sites.  I like how he conducts himself as just one of us and posts all over the place.  Not gonna tag him 'cause he's got shit to do._


*
*


----------



## Observatory (Jun 13, 2015)

Everyone here is so far pretty rad, really. Friendly, open community. Can't say that there is anyone I dislike here.


----------



## deeman (Aug 9, 2015)

This thread makes me feel lonely . A shout out to @Marvin , Always interesting insights about Chris's life. Oh, and @DStecks for the reviews, oh, And that Finnish guy with the captain Hadock avatar (totally forgot his name at the moment though) for remembering when i was in the chat last time (havent had time to get into it so i have some big breaks from it), that felt pretty sweet 

Edit: It is @Clown Doll


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 9, 2015)

Big shout out to @Cowlick 

Love ya boo


----------



## Lacquer Head (Aug 9, 2015)

@Roger Rabbit 

You're my favorite kiwi


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 14, 2015)

ITT an antidote to the nasty freebleeding drama. Shout out ppl who are chill and realistic.

I love p much anyone who comes into chat and/or posts in the Iconoclast thread. Pls give nice shoutouts to Kiwis who you like.


----------



## John Daker (Aug 14, 2015)

@Leonard F. Shaner Jr.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 14, 2015)

@LikeicareKF


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 14, 2015)

@Hyperion is a pretty cool guy


----------



## yasscat (Aug 14, 2015)

@Dynastia always tips me off to the best pickpocketing locales
@Ronald Raygun is super nice in general, I like talking to him in chat
@BOLDYSPICY! is my senpai <3


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't know about you, but I really like @Abethedemon


----------



## DN 420 (Aug 14, 2015)

I've always been fond of you, Absinthe. You were the first person that was nice to me when I first joined the forums a year ago. I feel terrible that my wall of text would warrant this kind of response from you, but I understand.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 14, 2015)

@He Sets Me On Fire is the funniest mod.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 15, 2015)

@Splendid Meat Sticks 
@c-no 
@Abethedemon 
This place just wouldn't be the same without you guys.


----------



## c-no (Aug 15, 2015)

@Abethedemon
He's one of the users I mostly see within Inner Circle.

@Jaimas
A swell person to have a chat with offsite. On the forum there are some post of his I do like (plus a he gave me a winner rating for a post mentioning King's Field).

@Hat
This Korean Looten Plunder likes some of the things you posted in relation to him.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 15, 2015)

@Watcher
@AnOminous
@Ass Manager 3000
@Bugaboo 

Cool people GITT.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 15, 2015)

Johnny Bravo said:


> @Watcher
> @AnOminous
> @Ass Manager 3000
> @Bugaboo
> ...


Yous a cool guy too <3


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 15, 2015)

do people take post ratings seriously on this site lol

i turned notifications off for them the second i joined


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 15, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> do people take post ratings seriously on this site lol
> 
> i turned notifications off for them the second i joined



Yes people chimp out all the fucking time over being negrated it's great.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 15, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Yes people chimp out all the fucking time over being negrated it's great.


i might go through the more sperg subforums and rate every post as autistic and dumb


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 15, 2015)

@Hellblazer keeps threads more or less clean and doesn't flip out even though he should with the bullshit he has to deal with constantly.


----------



## OtterParty (Aug 15, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/if-you-like-me-please-tell-me.2516/

I like people who know how to use the "search" feature

Kill yourselves


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 15, 2015)

OtterParty said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/if-you-like-me-please-tell-me.2516/
> 
> I like people who know how to use the "search" feature
> 
> Kill yourselves


searching for the correct thread is for autists, i thought better of you than that


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 15, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> i might go through the more sperg subforums and rate every post as autistic and dumb



One thing I like to do is go into the furry/brony threads and say furries/bronies are shit and then the furries and bronies very helpfully rate that dumb or disagree and I can compile a pretty good list of who the faggot deviants here are. Ratings have a hundred uses.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 15, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> do people take post ratings seriously on this site lol
> 
> i turned notifications off for them the second i joined


I keep them on so I know if I made a shitty post or not because I generally don't want to make shitty posts.
Except in Inner Circle, I don't give a fuck


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 15, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> I keep them on so I know if I made a shitty post or not because I generally don't want to make shitty posts.
> Except in Inner Circle, I don't give a fuck


that is so sad


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 15, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> One thing I like to do is go into the furry/brony threads and say furries/bronies are shit and then the furries and bronies very helpfully rate that dumb or disagree and I can compile a pretty good list of who the faggot deviants here are. Ratings have a hundred uses.


Is baiting deviants your favorite hobby, Dynastia?



LikeicareKF said:


> that is so sad


I am a sad shell of a woman.
Get it.
Shell.
Like a crab.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 15, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> I am a sad shell of a woman.
> Get it.
> Shell.
> Like a crab.


crabs?


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 15, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> crabs?


Yeah I'm the resident hermit crab lady


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 15, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> Is baiting deviants your favorite hobby, Dynastia?



It's my only hobby.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 15, 2015)

-scumhook from the list of merry pranksters


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 15, 2015)

OtterParty said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/if-you-like-me-please-tell-me.2516/
> 
> I like people who know how to use the "search" feature
> 
> Kill yourselves



merged


----------



## Splendid (Aug 15, 2015)

@Abethedemon , @Coldgrip 
Thank you for helping lift my shitpost threads off the ground by replying even when they're just me spazzing out.
@Dynastia , I hope to one day be as good of a shitposter as you.
@Valiant , Nice rack.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Aug 19, 2015)

@Rin
@sugoi-chan
@HickoryDickory 
@lolwut 
@KatsuKitty
@Valiant
@Abethedemon
@Coldgrip
You people make this place not shit and I love you.
Also @Dynastia, for an utter and complete lack of fucks given.
And of course, @Hellblazer for slowing destroying his liver for our shitposting. Your sacrifice is noted and appreciated.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 9, 2015)

I posted this in a thread in the super secret supporters forum, but I'm putting it here now so our non-full members can see it. (if you are a supporter this means that I'm tagging you twice. I'm sorry.)


Spoiler



I was about to congratulate myself on not using kiwifarms for 12 whole hours, but when I logged in another 3 people had tagged me and then I shit myself instead. So now I feel obligated to make a real post here.


Spoiler: wall of autism



@Mauvwomyn Shuffleboard: You are the funniest person here hands down and I wish I knew you in real life. 
@DeagleBoipussy420: Super nice and chill, and I have lengthy conversations with you in faggots where you nicely put up with my being an exceptional individual. 
@Hat: You're kind of annoying but in a funny way so it's fine. 
@Dalish: my favorite mean girl on the forum 12/10 would bitch with you again
@Smutley: Fantastic content finder when it comes to ADF and Connor. Plus your avatar sense is almost as good as mine!
@MasterDisaster: Your interviews are pretty neat, very professional.
cat: not tagging you
@Coster: [insert pun here followed by knee slap]
@SunLightStreak and @Clown Doll are both smart and nice to have meta forum talk with.
@DuskEngine: You're also very intelligent and make good conversation and were one of the first people to follow me (it meant a lot to me okay?).
@littlebiscuits: neopets lmao. oh and you also tell great stories
@Mourning Dove: A big sweetheart and your posts are generally really good.
@Sanic: fellow meme lover. ned4sped :yawn:
Our Deep Thoughts supervisors @Valiant and @Vitriol are generally intelligent people who do a good job of cleaning up the board. Valiant has cool artism and Vitriol always makes good posts there and in supporters.
@BOLDYSPICY!: very nice, much art, many feels
@yawning sneasel: I forgive you for thinking I was a neckbeard, I probably would have done the same thing
@KingofManga420: I still think of you  rest in deagles sweet prince
@Jon-Kacho: ayy lmao i like you ok
@Hellblazer: You're like that aide at the special school who has to restrain massive babbling tards and wipe adults' asses for $7.50 an hour, except you don't actually get paid at all. Please try not to drink yourself to death.
@Marvin: brave (and high) enough to trudge through 25 pages of misconceptions about Chris to correct people here.
@Ronald Raygun: LOTD superstar. You're always nice and say hi to me in chat and are the lewd fort to my prude bunker
@Fallensaint, @Yog-Sothoth, @Melchett, @sugoi-chan: also nice to me and pleasant in chat
@Glaive: good insight when it comes to the inner workings of this forum and very personable.
@dollarhuviya: we've had some great PM conversations before and you're friendly to me
@IJustWantToSeeAttachments: Quality photoshoops, you're smart and both your posts and the things you say in chat are interesting and funny.
@Null: blahblah stop being a dick coke zero animalfetishporn.us you don't even have tag notifications turned on anyway but I put you here for completion's sake.
Pretty much every person who posts in my Dirk group for participating in my spoopy occult autism shitposting worship and humoring me as the admin of anything. And @DirkBloodStormKing of course 

@wagglyplacebo, @Dr. Meme, @Trickie, @Zeorus, @Blake Bumbleby, thank you all for sucking my edick  seriously though I really like all five of you and would list you here even if you didn't tag me, but I thought you were barely aware of me and I was surprised and flattered when I was mentioned not just once but multiple times. tl;dr SEMPAI NOTICED ME THANK YOU SEMPAI.

I am missing about 20 people here and I know it, but I have already been writing this post for over an hour and unless I want to list name after name for another four I need to stop here for sanity's sake. If I missed you, just to let you know I LIKE YOU OKAY


----------



## Mikeula (Oct 9, 2015)

I like you a lot. Have enjoyed your posts for a long time and think your a cool Dude


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 10, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> I posted this in a thread in the super secret supporters forum, but I'm putting it here now so our non-full members can see it. (if you are a supporter this means that I'm tagging you twice. I'm sorry.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


SSSSSSH. We don't talk about the super secret supporters forum. It's where we make all our top secret trolling plans!


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 10, 2015)

@heyyyJackiePie my partner in crime
@Marvin @Alec Benson Leary 
@Hellblazer only person on this forum who either doesn't have autism or at the very least has high functioning autism
@Chandler Cats haha you know why
@DuskEngine prog/metal buddy too bad you're on the other side of the world, would love to go to a concert with you.
@cat the original OG who still runs the streets
@CWCissey gotta be honest, I don't like the Smiths, but I like you
@AnOminous your comments are like a flamethrower used in moderation
@Rammspieler knows what's up
@Le Bateleur discrete and subtle, but will leave you a trail of breadcrumbs that lets you know for sure how autistic you are
@KatsuKitty lighten up, you're really smart, but way too hard on yourself
@Glaive I mean can anyone really hate?
@Null duh
@Dynastia pretty sure if i'm nice to this guy I can get into the premiere of mad max 5 and get a $20 outback steakhouse gift card.
@Pandas Galore I somehow piss you off everytime we talk... i swear it's not intentional
@Tubular Monkey deep in the  thread hero
@Arkangel good convos in chat, no one else cares about what we talk about, but they should
@Rio also fun to talk about music with
@Lacquer Head where you been man?
@Hyperion cool in chat
@TheAmazingAxolotl yup cool
@timtommy insightful guy, but why is he so compelled to understand autism? The world may never know.
@Yawning Asperchu _Informative, abrasive and hilarious._

I pretty much don't hate any of you. Not a lot bothers me. But it's fun to hang out here.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 10, 2015)

Pretty much a retread of my post in the Board That Must Not Be Named
@Saul Goodman for legal posting and keeping us guessing with the dick pic.
@AnOminous for rapier wit and lawyer stuff (Do you do criminal defense? I swear he was already dead when I got there)
@BOLDYSPICY! for artwork and good commentary (The Puffertons will be your legacy, also, you managed to sift through the Len thread without becoming a hardcore alcoholic, so you're made of sterner stuff than me)
@Jaimas for his in-depth take downs of cows and not summoning the Nameless Ones to devour us for our autism.
@Melchett for being a no-nonsense mod and also having a magical creature that lives atop her head and changes color to suit her whims.
@Null for being responsible for this asylum we call the farms, and putting up with three times the recommend daily dose of tism. You should really see a doctor about that.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 16, 2016)

Chris'Dog'sPissStain said:


> I like him a lot too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Thanks pally!




i miss you, pally


----------



## exball (Mar 22, 2016)

Foulmouth said:


> I think you're all a pack of wankers, except the Australians.


Miss u boo.


----------

